# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  MISt, le 4X spatial indé qui voit grand . . . très grand ! (Aurora-like pour le coup)

## Septimium

Edit2: Je vais essayer de refaire un peu ce message de manière plus propre, quoi qu'il en soit, voici le lien du devblog: http://www.alpwire.com/~mist/

Edit: (Histoire de résumer ce qui à été dit plus bas) Première version jouable disponible dimanche dans la soirée, mais en attendant vous pouvez vous faire une idée du "moteur" de jeu avec l'alpha 0.1 postée plus bas, cependant cette version est injouable et buggé *siflotte*

Bonsoir à tous !

Je suis venu présenter mon petit projet indépendant, rechercher un ou deux testeur, et éventuellement recueillir quelques idées  ::P: 

Projet que j'ai nommé "MISt", pour "Magnum Imperium Stellaris".

Avant de commencer, je vais quand même expliquer en quoi consiste ce jeu (ou consistera), c'est tout de même la base !

Comme écrit dans le titre, c'est un 4X spatial, et ce que j'entend par "grand", c'est ca:

Plusieurs galaxies250 000 à 1 500 000 Systèmes solaires par galaxie0 à 30 planètes par système solaireCe qui nous donne plusieurs *centaines de millions de planètes* !

Bon, vous vous doutez bien que je ne suis pas venu les mains vides, donc voici ce que ça donne:

Un soleil vu d'assez loin Universe 2013-04-21 23-56-49-88.jpg

Un système solaire complet 1366588118-universe-2013-04-22-00-37-03-61.jpg
D'ailleurs, oui, les planètes tournent autour du soleil.

Un ensemble de systèmes Universe 2013-04-22 01-40-57-16.jpg

Et enfin, une galaxie complète Universe 2013-04-22 01-40-33-78.jpg

Pour la vue de la galaxie, on ne voit pas tout les systèmes, j'ai délibérément fais en sorte que les "moins lumineux" ne soient pas affichés, sinon la carte graphique chauffe pas mal . . .  ::(: 



A noter également que le jeu est à l'échelle, j'essaie de le rendre le plus réaliste possible.
Regardez ici: http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...2123573885.png

Vous voyez le petit point blanc ?, en zoomant (beaucoup) on se rend compte que c'est un vaisseau  ::): 

Une pitite image d'un vaisseau par ailleurs:



Au niveau de ce que j'ai commencé à faire/souhaite faire:

Gestion complète des différentes tâches de l'empire, mais déléguables à des ministres.Pannel de recherche ultra complet, avec différentes branches etc . . .Gestion des finances, subventions . . . etc.Gestion de la population, des différentes races qui peuplent l'empire . . .Gestion du personnage, un peu à la CK2, c'est quelque chose que j'ai beaucoup aimé dans ce jeu  ::wub:: Gestion pointue de la politique, des alliances . . . etc (on pourrait imaginer un consortium de races comme dans mass effect par exemple)Design poussé de vaisseaux (Énormément de paramètres à gérer, d'équipement, tels que les bouclier thermique, les moteurs . . .  etc)Gestion de l'équipage des vaisseaux, des tache qui leurs incombent, et de leurs efficacité dans celles-ci . . .Privatisation des recherches, appels d'offres, ouverture de l'espace aux entreprises, bref, le secteur du privé sera de la partie !Et encore pas mal de choses, mais inutile d'aller plus loin pour le moment, il y à déjà trop de choses à lire qui vont en rebuter plus d'un  ::P: 


Voici l'un des menus que j'ai déjà créé: (Gestion des bâtiments civils) Universe 2013-04-21 23-55-46-63.jpg




Sinon pour les planètes, j'ai également codé un algorithme de génération automatique du terrain, voici un exemple de map généré: 
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...2200020788.png

Bon, je vous l'accorde, ce n'est pas génial, mais il faut un début à tout non ? ::P: 

L'objectif étant, à terme, la génération de capitales via des tiles, sur un moteur en 2D isométrique, que j'ai déjà codé également. (bon j'ai juste des tiles de plaines, mais le principe est là ^^)


Le fait de pouvoir s'y balader, rencontrer les membres d'équipages, ou n'importe qui, apportera une dimension RPG au jeu. Mais ce n'est qu'à terme, pour l'instant je m'occupe de la partie "4X".


Bon, je ne vais pas m'étaler plus, car là c'est déjà beaucoup trop long, on verra quand j'aurais fini la version beta du jeu (dans un an ou deux ?)




Actuellement, je recherche un testeur ou deux, des mecs qui aiment les 4X, qui pourraient éventuellement me parler de choses qu'ils aimeraient voir dans un tel jeu, des choses qui les ont déçus dans les jeux de ce type par exemple  ::): 

Et aussi, des gens qui ont un grand ecran !

Si si, en fait je code en vectoriel, mais je n'ai qu'un 1366*768 sous la main, et je n'ai aucune idée du rendu sur un 1080p ou plus . . . oui c'est con je sais mais bon . . .  :^_^: 


Bref, quoi qu'il en soit, si quelqu'un est intéressé pour tester le début du jeu (disons, l'alpha 1.0), je posterais la version demain soir (ou jeudi), juste le temps de corriger un truc ou deux !

Si d'ici là quelqu'un s'est motivé à lire et est intéressé, n'hésitez pas à en demander plus sur un aspect du jeu !

Voilà, merci à ceux qui auront eu le courage de lire, et à demain du coup ! (enfin ce soir . . .)



En attendant, si vous le souhaitez ou si vous êtes intéressés, il y à plus de screens par ici: (des ébauches)

Courbe de démographie: http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...Sanstitre2.jpg
Panel du programme spatial: http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...Sanstitre3.jpg
Panel flotte: http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...2123562139.png

----------


## beuargh

Phoque ! Je signe où ? J'ai un grand écran (entre autre chose).

----------


## Septimium

Ha cool j'ai réussi à intéresser un minimum quelqu'un  ::P: 

Je termine deux ou trois bricoles, j'ajoute les premières technos (Moteur à ergol liquide *bave*), je corrige un bug (je sais déjà comment faire, c'est juste long  ::(: ), et je poste ça cette nuit, donc d'ici demain matin l'interface sera testable !  ::): 

*Edit:* Halalala . . . , les joies de la programmation !
J'ai continué à coder le lancement des projets spatiaux, qui fonctionnent désormais correctement . . . et qui ont fait merder l'affichage des planètes. Alors que ces deux choses n'ont RIEN à voir ensembles (ce sont deux classes différentes qui ne communiquent jamais entre elles), bref, en gros quand on affiche une planète le jeu plante.

C'est pas vraiment testable du coup  ::P: , mais je suis persuadé que c'est un truc tout bête . . . , bref, demain matin je planche dessus ! (vive les vacances *bave*)

----------


## beuargh

N'hésite pas à m'envoyer un mp.

----------


## doomeer

Voilà un projet pour le moins ambitieux-!-:D

----------


## Septimium

Edit: Pour augmenter la vitesse du jeu, utilisez la touche + du pavé numérique. Comme ça vous pourrez voir les jôôlies planètes tourner autour du soleil . . . mouais moi j'trouve ça jolie et puis c'est tout !

Haaaaa, après une journée de dure labeur, j'ai enfin trouvé d'ou venait le problème.

Sans entrer dans les détails, pour pouvoir stocker autant de planètes, je passe bien évidemment par un fichier, qu'il faut aller lire quand on affiche un système.

Manque de bol, ce fichier était corrompu (j'avais du arrêter le programme de façon "brutale" lors de l’écriture dans celui-ci  ::rolleyes:: ), bref, ce n’était pas une erreur de programmation, et ça, ça me fais rager.

Bon, du coup j'ai pas beaucoup avancé depuis hier (en fait pas du tout), mais c'est pas grave, voici en avant première *Roulements de tambours* . . . la version *Alpha 0.1* !

TADAAAAaaaaa:    http://www.mediafire.com/?o0n59hpl3cprj9e


Bon, avant que vous testiez, oui, c'est *buggé* !

Voici la liste:
Quand on de-zoome avec une infobulle de planète affichée, ça plante -> C'est normal, ce sera corrigé pour l'Alpha 0.2Quand on se déplace vers la droite en vue de-zoomée, le processeur se galère -> C'est normal, ce sera corrigé pour l'Alpha 0.2Les vaisseau ne sont pas mobiles individuellement, les flottes en revanche oui -> C'est normal, car ce n'est tout simplement pas encore implémenté.Le zoom est imprécis, il va falloir que je règle ça . . .Les mois ont tous 30 jours -> Mouais, c'était plus simple à coder, on verra plus tard pour le modifier  :;): Quand une nouvelle année débute, la position des planètes est modifiée -> Pas encore trouvé la cause . . .



Sinon, je ne l'ai peut être pas encore vraiment précisé, mais ce n'est PAS UN JEU !
Actuellement, je suis sur le point de boucler le "moteur graphique" (si on peut appeler ça ainsi), codé de toute pièce avec des ronds et des carrés de couleurs (merci allegro  :B): )


Désormais, je m'attaque à la conception véritable du jeu, tout en terminant le moteur.



L'alpha 0.2 sera une première version *JOUABLE* du jeu, avec les premières technologies, projets, et conception des premiers vaisseaux spatiaux. La gestion des bâtiment sera également terminé.

Je me suis donné comme deadline dimanche soir, j'espère que ça va le faire !  ::): 


Bref, voilà pour aujourd'hui  ::): 


PS: Le zoom max à été délibérément réduit, le temps que j'allège la charge du processeur à ce niveau de zoom . . .
PPS: Oui, les planètes ce sont des ronds, et les vaisseaux des triangles, mais je vous rassure, c'est remplaçable par des sprites, comme j'ai pu le faire pour le soleil.
Sauf que pour les vaisseaux, je prévois plutôt un système ou c'est le joueur qui créera sont propre vaisseau, enfin ce n'est pas encore d'actualité  ::):

----------


## Louck

> bref, ce n’était pas une erreur de programmation, et ça, ça me fais rager.


Pour de lourd traitement, toujours faire des backups, au cas oû si ca plante  :;): .

----------


## beuargh

Hop, testé un peu en vitesse, c'est chouette  ::): 

Vivement la suite  :;):  Tu comptes faire un devblog ou un truc dans le genre ?





Si tu ouvres l'image dans un nouvel onglet, tu auras du 1920 x 1080.

----------


## Septimium

*EDIT:* Dites, un truc qui n'a AUCUN rapport . . . mais les images provenant de brevets, sont-elles sous copyright ?




Merci pour le test  ::): 

Effectivement, c'est pas génial en haute résolution, l'interface est un peu trop grosse, je vais tenter d'arranger ça !

Pour répondre à ce que tu m'as dis par mp, c'est vrai que c'est grand,mais c'est l'objectif aussi  ::P: 

Tu as lu la saga "Fondation" ?, si oui, j'espère réussir a générer des empires comme celui-ci, avec tous les problème que ce apporte, les révoltes, ou même l’effondrement de celui-ci.

-Ensuite, même si la map est grande, toutes les IA ne seront pas générées dès le début: inutile qu'une IA gère une planète à l'autre bout de la galaxie dont on entendra parler que dans 100h de jeux  ::P: 

-Pour les "WSAD", en fait j'ai codé pour les flèches directionnelles, je vais rajouter celles-ci donc, et essayer de rendre le tout fluide, car la ça bouge l’écran d'un coup, sans effet de déplacement  ::(: 

-Pour le menu du haut qui plante, hum . . . je ne savais pas merci, je vais regarder ça !

-Pour la police, elle est liée à la taille de l'affichage, comme l'interface, il faut que j'essaie de réduire ça pour les grands écrans.


Le devblog faut que j'en fasse un ouais, j'vais voir si j'ai le temps avant dimanche pour l'alpha 0.2  ::): 


Pour les backups, j'en fais bien évidemment  ::P: , mais comme je bosse pas mal dessus (+ de 8h/jour à l'aise), le dernier datait peut être de la veille, mais y avait déjà plus de 10h de boulot depuis ^^

Bref, faut que j'en fasse plus régulièrement ouais !

----------


## Thom

Chouette projet. :nouvelle_abonnement_topic:

----------


## Septimium

Cool quelqu'un d'autre d'intéressé, merci  ::P: 

Alors, même si j'ai pas terminé l'alpha 0.2 comme je le voudrais, je viens donner quelques nouvelles, et expliquer comment j'entrevois le fonctionnement des recherches dans ce jeu (et comment je les ais codés pour le moment)

Technologies:

La découverte de technologies s'articule autour de projets.
Un projet correspond à quelques recherches (1, 2 ou 3).
Le joueur décide de financer un projet avec un montant quelconque (annuel).
Il faut ensuite repartir ce budget parmis les deux ou trois technologies qui vont être développées.

Chaque technologie sera attribué à une équipe de recherche, dont le nombre de membres et la qualité du matériel dépendra directement du budget alloué à la technologie. (On peut donc même dire que le budget est alloué à l'équipe de recherche et non à la technologie pour le coup  ::P: )


Ensuite, c'est simple, à intervalles réguliers, l'équipe fait une expérience qui permettra de faire une petite percée dans la technologie, et la fait avancer de quelques pour-cents. Cet intervalle est directement lié au nombre de membres de l'équipe: plus il y a de membre, plus l'intervalle de temps sera court.

De plus, lors de ces expérimentations, il y a un léger facteur "chance", elle peut soit réussir (dans ce cas là la technologie progresse), soit échouer (dans ce cas là la technologie ne progresse pas). Ce facteur chance sera déterminé par les compétences en recherche du chef de l'équipe.

Et enfin, le pourcentage de progression de la technologie en cas de réussite de l’expérimentation dépendra directement du niveau des laboratoires de la planète ou sera stationnée l'équipe de recherche.

Voici un petit screen pour illustrer tout ça:



Quand les trois technos sont passées au niveau 1, le projet est terminé, tout le monde est content, et rebelote avec le projet suivant  ::P: 


La technologie terminée est dite "découverte", mais à ce stade elle n'est qu'au niveau 1. Pour continuer à l'améliorer (avec un nombre de niveau théoriquement infini), il faudra soit:
Passer par des appels d'offres aux entreprises (solution peu onéreuse, longue, mais permettant aux entreprises de l'empire de se développer)Acheter les niveaux à d'autres empire plus importants (Solution quasi-immédiate, mais très chère, et une baisse de confiance des faction "intellectuelles" et "nationales" de l'empire (ça on verra plus tard, c'est qu'une ébauche pour le moment)Développer nous même (Solution moins chère, mais lente)


Voilà grosso modo pour les technos, faudrait que je me fasse le devblog pour y expliquer tout ceci plus "clairement"  ::P: 
Evidemment, rien n'est définitif, si vous avez des propositions qui paraissent jouables, je ne refuse rien, mais j'essaie de faire quelque chose de "différent" des autres jeux (ça n'a aucun intérêt de refaire un sins of a solar empire mais en moins beau non ?  :^_^: )


Après, il va falloir voir pour les ressources, mais ce n'est pas primordial. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le système sera à la suprême commander, ou il faudra faire de la micro-gestion avant de lancer un grand projet. Ce serait con de foutre en l'air son économie à cause d'un chantier spatial trop onéreux  ::): )




Bref, sinon demain je termine le menu de design des vaisseaux, et je met en ligne l'alpha 0.2, histoire que je montre un peu tout ce que j'ai dis depuis tout à l'heure ^^



En me relisant, je me rend compte que ce topic n'a pas vraiment sa place dans cette section, je parle plus du jeu en lui-même que du développement de celui-ci.
Je vais éventuellement voir pour le refaire dans le forum "jeux PC", qui serait plus approprié, m'enfin on verra ça demain.


Sur ce, bonne soirée !, et merci à ceux qui auront eu le courage de lire ce pavé immonde et pas très intéressant au final  ::|:

----------


## beuargh

Tant qu'il est en développement, le mieux est de laisser le topic ici pour l'instant.

Alléchant tout ça  ::):

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Putain un Aurora en plus beau  :Bave: 

Je vais suivre ça de trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès près.  ::ninja::

----------


## Septimium

Ouaip, de toutes manières il risque de rester en développement longtemps, un peu a la DF, parce que franchement, une fois passé les déboires du moteur graphique, c'est l'éclate à coder ces petits trucs  ::P: 

Edit: Ouais en plus beau, enfin j'essaie, je suis franchement loin d'être un pro en design  ::(: 
L'idée que j'avais eu, c'est de "commander" des images a un amateur via deviant art (y à vraiment des mecs très bons !), mais avant va falloir que je bosse cet été  ::P:  (Hé oui, je ne suis qu'un humble étudiant . . . et pas en informatique en plus, c'est le comble  ::|: )


PS: Quand je dis images, ça passe par les boutons and co' également.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Bah, une fiche excell et 3 points bleus et je m'éclate déjà perso  ::ninja::

----------


## Septimium

La seule fois ou j'ai utilisé excel . . . c'était pour gérer mon empire ogame.

J'était jeune et insouciant  :Emo:

----------


## Sanghren

Woaw , t'as un nouvel admirateur : p !

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Bah Aurora 4X se rapproche beaucoup d'un jeu excel je trouve  :^_^: 

Mais ce que tu développe là a l'air vraiment très prometteur, même si je m'y connais pas vraiment si tu a besoin d'aide pour certaines idées ou quoi, n'hésite pas.

----------


## Septimium

Ouaip, mais n’empêche, je sais pas ce qu'il lui est passé par la tête de développer ce jeu en Visual Basic, ce mec doit être maso (anti VB spotted)


Sinon merci à vous, j'aurais sans doutes besoin d'inspiration pour tout ce qui sera "création" d'événements (un peu à la CK2 ou EU3), mais ce n'est pas encore d'actualité, du coup je retiens ton offre Fckmagnets  ::P:

----------


## Louck

Question bête: C'est ton premier jeu ?

----------


## Septimium

On avait codé un jeu style mario sur nintendo DS il y a deux ans avec deux mecs de mon BTS, c'était sympa, on avait fait deux niveaux et présenté ça pour les portes ouvertes (c'était un BTS IRIS).

Sinon je "bidouille" en C depuis une dizaine d'année, donc les lignes de code j'en ai pondu  ::P: , mais je n'avais pas réitéré l’expérience du développement d'un jeu jusqu’à maintenant.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que c'est mon premier "vrai" jeu.


Pourquoi ça ?

----------


## Sahnvour

Sûrement parce que ça a l'air ambitieux mais tu sembles bien motivé et avancer assez vite donc c'est plus une qualité qu'un défaut du coup.
Je suis ton truc d'assez près aussi continue à poster des updates ici  :;):

----------


## beuargh

Pour être franc, c'est la première ébauche de jeu présentée sur ce forum que je vais suivre aussi assidûment. T'as pas intérêt à te planter, sinon on te clate la yeule !  :;):

----------


## Louck

> Pourquoi ça ?


Pour un premier projet aussi ambitieux, c'est très risqué  ::):  (je parle bien sûr du boulot à réaliser, qui ne se limite pas forcement à l'affichage d'un sprite à l'écran  ::P: ).
Mais comme dit plus haut, tu sembles très motivés à réaliser ton projet et j'espère que tu y arriveras à tes fins un jour  ::): . Et tu arrives à réaliser quelque chose.

Ce que je peux te conseiller personnellement, pour un projet aussi gros, c'est de rendre disponible ton code source ou d'autoriser les mods. La gestion des mods n'est pas très simple à réaliser, mais ca peut permettre à ton projet d'être suivis et de permettre certaines collaborations  :;): .

----------


## Thom

Personnellement, j'avoue que ça m'intéresse beaucoup de connaitre un peu le fond.

C'est du c++, jouable sur Linux?

Bref, bon courage.

----------


## Septimium

Merci à vous, c'est cool d'être soutenu !  ::): 

En fait c'est pas si compliqué que ça, franchement, quelqu'un qui sait coder jusqu'au pointeurs (c'est en C++) saurait refaire ce que j'ai fais  ::P: 
Le seul truc, c'est que c'est long, trèèèès long, surtout pour l'interface, car je n'utilise aucun moteur.

En fait je code en C++, et j'utilise la librairie allegro, compatible Windows/Mac/Linux (et même iphone mais ça on s'en fou un peu  ::P: ), et elle permet juste de dessiner les lignes, des cercles, et des carrés de couleurs  :^_^:  (C'est pour ça qu'au final, l'interface n'est que constituée de rectangles de couleurs)


Et maintenant que t'en parle lucskywalker, oui, le seul sera extrêmement moddable.

En fait l'idée, c'est que ce jeu serait un genre de bac à sable géant, on n'importe qui pourra venir y greffer le scénario qu'il veut, avec ses propres technos, se propres bâtiments etc . . .
Et au final, on pourrait se retrouver avec des jeux comme stargate, ou bien battlestar (ou la le mec contrôlerait une flotte et devrait survivre le plus longtemps possible), star wars . . . etc. Cependant je ne pourrait pas créer ces scénarios moi même, car je suppose qu'il risquerait d'y avoir des problèmes de licences ^^, c'est pour ça que je fais tout pour le rendre moddable pour le futur  ::): 

(Par exemple, pour les technologie, elles seront a terme dans un fichier xml modifiable)


Sinon pour l'heure actuelle, je suis en train de coder les bases du design des vaisseaux, et le truc qui me ralenti ÉNORMÉMENT, c'est de trouver un algo pour gérer les barres de défilement (ou sliders) . . . c'est frustrant, mais je devrais y arriver aujourd'hui ^^
Du coup je posterais les images du panel de design ce soir normalement (pour la version alpha 0.2, j'attend finalement je pouvoir envoyer un vaisseau dans l'espace  ::): )

Par ailleurs, beuargh à été super sympa et m'a faix un peu de place sur son serveur, du coup j'ai pu y mettre un wordpress et un wiki, dans lequel je pourrait expliquer clairement les différents fonctionnements du jeu. (Il y a un forum sur le wordpress pour les suggestions, mais il est moche, faut que je le change  ::P: )
Bref, voici l'adresse du devblog: http://www.alpwire.com/~mist/

Sur ce j'y retourne, je vous dis quand j'ai réussi avec le design  ::): 


PS: D'ailleurs, petite question, quand la nasa construit une fusée, qui construit les cloison ?, elle sous-traite ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Félicitations pour ton début de projet qui a en effet l'air très prometteur. Je vais suivre aussi ça de près!  :;): 




> Merci à vous, c'est cool d'être soutenu ! 
> 
> En fait je code en C++, et j'utilise la librairie allegro, compatible Windows/Mac/Linux (et même iphone mais ça on s'en fou un peu ), et elle permet juste de dessiner les lignes, des cercles, et des carrés de couleurs  (C'est pour ça qu'au final, l'interface n'est que constituée de rectangles de couleurs)


Pourquoi as-tu choisi Allegro plutôt que SFML par exemple? C'est parce que tu étais déjà familier avec Allegro ou pour une autre raison?

----------


## Septimium

Alors en fait je m'étais renseigné (j'avais essayé les deux) quand j'ai débuté en septembre l'an dernier . . . . et à vrai dire, je ne me rappelle plus précisément la raison  ::P: 
Il me semble que c'était lors de l'affichage d'une multitude de points (quand on affiche la galaxie complète) que SFML était quelques peu plus lent . . je crois.

Mais franchement y avait rien de choquant, j'aurai pu bosser sur l'un comme sur l'autre, c'était très similaire.

En revanche quand j'avais essayé SDL, c'était une catastrophe niveau performances . . .

Le truc un peu lourd avec allegro, c'est l'installation, je m'étais bien pris la tête avec les linkages.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Alors en fait je m'étais renseigné (j'avais essayé les deux) quand j'ai débuté en septembre l'an dernier . . . . et à vrai dire, je ne me rappelle plus précisément la raison 
> Il me semble que c'était lors de l'affichage d'une multitude de points (quand on affiche la galaxie complète) que SFML était quelques peu plus lent . . je crois.
> 
> Mais franchement y avait rien de choquant, j'aurai pu bosser sur l'un comme sur l'autre, c'était très similaire.
> ...


ok merci pour ta réponse!  ::): 

J'hésite depuis quelques jours pour une nouvelle tentative de jeu et des trois, j'avais aussi réussi à éliminer SDL mais je ne parvenais toujours pas à me décider entre SFML 2.0 et Allegro 5 (comme ils se sont mis tous les deux à refaire des mises à jour!). En parcourant les forums et les différents sites, c'est pas évident de choisir!

Mais bon, je vais partir sur Allegro du coup car au moins un canard l'utilise déjà  :^_^:  (et le support Android sur la future version 5.1 peut être intéressant aussi!).

----------


## Septimium

Si t'as besoin d'un coup de main y a pas de problèmes  ::): 

(En revanche je pourrais pas t'aider pour le fonctionnement des shaders, j'ai pas encore trop compris pour le moment, mais bon, ils sont pas trop utiles dans l'immédiat . . .)

Edit: Et d’ailleurs je savais pas qu'ils prévoyaient le support d'android, en plus de siphones ça pourrait être intéressant !

(Imaginez de pouvoir prendre le contrôle de son empire via son portable en passant par un serveur  :Bave: )

----------


## Sahnvour

> J'hésite depuis quelques jours pour une nouvelle tentative de jeu et des trois, j'avais aussi réussi à éliminer SDL mais je ne parvenais toujours pas à me décider entre SFML 2.0 et Allegro 5


Le développeur de SFML vient enfin de sortir la 2.0 en version finale (plus besoin de compiler soi même les libs).
C'est une très bonne bibliothèque, super simple à appréhender et avec des bonnes perfs aussi.

De plus y'a une bonne communauté et le dev est français et très à l'écoute sur son forum, ce serait dommage de pas en profiter  ::):

----------


## Gothyk2

Salutations l'ami! Ca a l air super ce que tu essais de faire! Je vais tester ça et te donner quelques infos sur ce que je penserais de tout ca!
Ca donne vraiment envie de suivre ton projet.

----------


## Septimium

Sur allegro aussi y a une bonne communauté . . . anglaise par contre  ::P: 
Non mais c'est clair que si t'as besoin d'une bonne communauté française la SFML c'est un plus  ::): 

Et merci Gothyk2, pas contre pour le moment y a pas grand chose à tester, attends l'alpha 0.2 ou il y aura un truc ou deux à faire en plus ^^, je devrais la publier soir cette nuit, soit demain  ::):  (au pire je t'enverrais un mp avec le lien  :;): )

----------


## Gothyk2

Ah super! je vais donc attendre un peu. Si t as des choses que tu souhaites être testé sur l'alpha 0.2 en particulier fait le savoir quand tu posteras la version  ::): 
Pour info j'adore les 4X, Aurora est super touffu mais ça fait peur au premier abord. Mais justement l'intérêt c'est de pouvoir plonger et vaincre les difficultés pour profiter d'un jeu profond. Tout l'intérêt est là au final. La profondeur d'un Dwarf Fortress par exemple fait grandement son intérêt.

----------


## Septimium

L'objectif est effectivement de faire quelque chose de très profond/complexe (comme Aurora ou DF), mais justement, j'espère faire quelque chose d'également plus accessible, j'entend par la plus facile a comprendre !
En passant par une interface plus lisible et un wiki complet, et éventuellement un bon tutorial in-game  ::): 

Car combien de personnes sont passé a coté de ce monument qu'est DF à cause de la complexité ?, alors que finalement, après quelques heures d'errances, ça file tout seul  ::P: 


Sinon pour la maj, je filerais deux trois points a vérifier ouais  ::): 
Mais en gros, ce sera le lancement des premières recherches, et le design du nouveau vaisseau, ainsi que son lancement en orbite.  ::):

----------


## Gothyk2

D'accord  ::): 
Je me suis permis de télécharger ta toute première version afin de voir un peu. J'attends impatiemment la suite. C'est vrai que c'est le soucis d'Aurora et de DF, les gens trouvent ça trop complexe de premier abord. Après effectivement, je parle surtout pour DF que je connais mieux ca roule.

----------


## Septimium

Okaay fais toi plaisir  ::P: 

Mais comme dis au début, elle est boguée, donc attends toi a un plantage ou a ce que ça ram pas mal  :;):  (ce sera, normalement, corrigé dans la prochaine version)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Le développeur de SFML vient enfin de sortir la 2.0 en version finale (plus besoin de compiler soi même les libs).
> C'est une très bonne bibliothèque, super simple à appréhender et avec des bonnes perfs aussi.
> 
> De plus y'a une bonne communauté et le dev est français et très à l'écoute sur son forum, ce serait dommage de pas en profiter


@Sahnvour:
Ouais, j'ai vu ça! Et après avoir fait de nouvelles recherches pour découvrir plus en détail Allegro, j'ai l'impression aussi qu'il y a beaucoup plus de tutoriels amateurs (anglais ou français) dispo sur internet pour SFML que pour Allegro (qui lui a plus de documentation officielle sur les API et le reste par contre). Bref, finalement, je vais encore réfléchir un tout petit peu!
Il y a une vidéo sympa sur Youtube pour aider à choisir (et qui en conclusion n'aide pas tant que ça mais indique les spécificités de chacun): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fbmiSm8G7w

Et pour revenir au sujet du topic:
@Septimium:
J'aime bien la clarté de présentation dans ton jeu 0.1 pour l'instant (la police de caractères est sympa!). 
Dans le texte d'intro, pendant la génération de la planète, je n'ai pas la fin des phrases (comme si la taille de l'écran était mal détectée).
Et quand je clique sur "Options", ça plante direct (mais ça a peut-être été déjà remonté avant...).
J'attendrai la version 0.2 pour te dire si ça fait pareil.  ::): 

Sinon, un truc qui serait bien (au cas où ça ne te dérange pas que tout le monde de passage sur le site essaie l'alpha), ce serait de mettre le lien dans le premier message du topic. Comme ça, ça nous permet de le trouver rapidement si besoin 

Je te souhaite une bonne "livraison soft" cette nuit ou demain!  :;):

----------


## Septimium

7h après, je n'ai pas de bonnes nouvelles à annoncer: je n'ai pas fini  ::(: 

Alors, voici un screen pour montrer ou j'en suis:


Donc oui, le gros triangle au milieu, c'est un vaisseau. (On fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a hein  ::|: )
Alors pas de panique, ce n'est qu'un sprite, c'est à dire facilement remplaçable, a l'image des sprites de distant world.

Cependant, à terme, j'ai prévu la génération de l’intérieur et de la forme des vaisseaux selon les différents éléments qui le compose, enfin pour l'instant on va se contenter d'un triangle, et de votre imagination  ::P: 


Pour les noms à gauche, en gros ce sont les matériaux créés par des sociétés privées suite à a fin du projet correspondant. (Dans le screen seulement deux sociétés ont décidé de se lancer sur le marché)
Les noms sont pourris, ils viennent d'un générateur trouvé sur le net, va falloir que je fasse une liste moi-même de matériaux qui déglinguent ^^

Bref, chaque matériau (en fait il faut plutôt considérer ça comme une "marque") vient d'une société, et à ses propres caractéristiques.
D'autres versions (forcement plus chères) apparaîtrons durant les futures avancées technologiques, et les obsolètes disparaîtrons, ou seront refourguées au design des vaisseaux civils.






Donc, pour le design je vois les choses comme ça:

Armature: C'est un peu l'ossature du vaisseau, les paramètres importants seront la limite d’élasticité et la résilience du matériau utilisé.
En gros, si le vaisseau est en phase d’accélération, l'armature se comprime, et une armature comprimée et une armature plus fragile, et donc un vaisseau moins résistants au chocs. (Missiles, chasseurs-kamikazes . . . etc)Structure: C'est la paroi extérieur, donc je vous fais pas un dessin, la dureté et la résistance à la chaleur (pour résister aux lasers) sont trèèèèèès importants !

La densité permettra de calculer le poids du vaisseau selon l'épaisseur de l'armature et de la structure, et permettra également de calculer les tonnes de matériaux nécessaires et donc le prix  ::): 

Ensuite, pour les autres sections, nous y sommes pas encore, demain je ferais le moteur, et on pourra faire décoller la première fusée  ::wub:: 



Sinon, je vous le dis, il y a énormément de boulot derrière tout ça !
Car en fait j'ai du créer les entreprises + la génération des matériaux + la génération des caractéristiques . . . enfin bref, graphiquement y a qu'un menu en plus que la dernière fois, mais derrière y a plein de trucs en plus  ::P: 



Ha oui, et sinon comme on parlait de mods hier, et bien j'ai commencé a le rendre moddable tout doucement, en rendant possible la création de nouvelles technologies via des fichiers textes dans le dossier qu'il faut.


Bon j'arrête mon pavé !

Avant l'Alpha 0.2, je prédis . . . hmmm . . . 4h de boulot je pense.
Et malheureusement demain je suis short :s, d'ailleurs tant que j'y pense, à partir de mardi je suis en partiels jusqu'au 17, donc évidemment ça va s'en ressentir sur le rythme de développement  ::P: 



Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous, moi j'suis mort ^^

PS: Et désolé pour les fautes, j'avoue j'ai la flemme de me relire
PPS: Vous remarquerez le slider a coté des noms des matériau qui ne sert à rien . . . c'est juste pour exposer 5 de mes 10 dernières heures de travail dans le screen (oui, un slider, à coder, quand on l'a jamais fais, c'est chiant) ^^

----------


## beuargh

Tain, ça a quand même de la gueule !

J'ose pas imaginer le processeur lorsqu'il y aura 3 IA qui se battront.

----------


## Septimium

Haha, et c'est là que toute la magie du jeu va résider  ::P: 

J'avais commencé à coder les combats (d'ou le bouton DEBUG: Flotte ennemie), et ça marche au poil !

Enfin dans l'immédiat ce n'est pas encore le problème, mais j'ai bien prévu de faire un jeu plus optimisé que SupCom en cas de gros combats  :;):

----------


## beuargh

Tu penses partir sur du tactique à la Harpoon/Aurora ou des combats sans interventions, avec des lancés de dés en cachette ?

----------


## Septimium

Nope en gros, pour résumer, il y aura un grosse boucle qui se lancera une fois par seconde (pas besoin de plus, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que le processeur ne se galérera pas), et cette boucle parcourera TOUS les acteurs d'un bataille, par acteur j'entend personnage.

Par exemple, on commence par le timonier du vaisseau A, il a pour ordre de s'approcher du vaisseau B pour qu'il soit à porté -> Le vaisseau avance.
On continue avec l'artilleur de tel ou tel batterie du vaisseau A, il est a porté du vaisseau B ?, si oui -> Tir.
Ensuite on passe à l'infirmier du vaisseau A, quelqu'un est blessé -> prise en charge.


Bref, en gros ce ser une boucle de ce type, qui parcourra tout les personnel des vaisseaux.


Et l'astuce qui fait que ceci ne chargera pas trop le processeur, c'est le temps de réaction, en effet, en ne faisant la boucle qu'une fois (ou deux) par seconde, on simule le temps de réaction du personnel  ::): 
Chaque race aura un temps de réaction différent, ce qui peut donner de légers avantages en bataille  :;): 


Bref, non seulement ça rend le jeu beaucoup moins gourmand (on passe de 30 ou 60 boucles par seconde à 1 ou 2), et en plus ça rajoute une touche de réalisme.

C'est peut être pas très clair, j'expliquerais plus en détails quand j'en serais aux combats spatiaux  ::): 


PS: "Grâce" à ce système, on pourra imaginer des erreurs de la part du personnel, comme un timonier qui se plante de direction, on un artilleur qui vise mal et culbute un chasseur allié . . . etc

----------


## Gothyk2

Je me permet de te demander ça car ça m’intéresse simplement mais pour ton projet, tu a un plan d'attaque? Y'a tellement de choses à voir etc dans un jeu comme celui là que ça peux vite partir en pieuvre géante

----------


## Septimium

Ouaip, en gros je fais dans cet ordre:

Terminer Design VaisseauxPremiers vols de vaisseaux   *---> Alpha 0.2*Nouveaux projets pour améliorer les vaisseauxStations spatialesExploitation des planètes proches    *---> Alpha 0.25*Nouveaux projets d'expansion de la race du joueurCOLONISATION (Bon au début ça volera pas haut, plutôt 15 mecs dans une station de 100m²)     *---> Alpha 0.3*

Après ça, je m'attaquerais à terminer la gestion des planètes:

Terminer bâtiments civilsBâtiments militairesBâtiments de recherche    *---> Alpha 0.4*GouvernementSystème politique (Elections . . .etc)Gestion de la population (Manifestation, révolutions . . .)   * ---> Alpha 0.5*

Ensuite viendront les sociétés privées (déjà commencées), les combats spatiaux, toujours plus de projets, et enfin, les races ennemies !  ::): 

Et quand tout ceci sera terminé: Beta 0.1 \o/


Bon, c'est un aperçu, mais ça me parait bien, et ce sera sans doutes étoffé par la suite  :;): 





Sinon, je viens de me rendre compte que je n'avais pas vu ton message hier soir Poussin Joyeux, désolé j'avais pas fais gaffe  ::P: 

Merci pour le texte d'intro, je n'en savais rien, mais d'un coté c'est logique, je vais corriger ça  ::): 



> Et quand je clique sur "Options", ça plante direct (mais ça a peut-être été déjà remonté avant...).


 Hum, j'ai pas de menu option  ::P: , en revanche Beuargh m'a déjà prévenu pour un menu en haut, c'est celui ci ?, si oui, c'est corrigé  ::P: 

Pour le lien, ouaip, j'ai prévu de refaire un peu le topic de présentation en plus jolie, et pour le lien je vais rediriger vers la section Téléchargement du devblog, comme ça je pourrait voir combien de personnes téléchargent le jeu  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Hum, j'ai pas de menu option , en revanche Beuargh m'a déjà prévenu pour un menu en haut, c'est celui ci ?, si oui, c'est corrigé


Si, si! Juste au-dessus de "Fermer le jeu" :-) 
Mais je viens de me rendre compte que "Fermer le jeu" n'est pas cliquable donc je pense que "Options" doit appeler la fonction "Fermer le jeu"  ::P:

----------


## Septimium

Ha ouii, effectivement ça ferme juste le jeu  ::): 

C'est tellement machinal de cliquer sur "un joueur" pour moi que j'avais zappé ce menu ^^

----------


## Tinehtele

Bon tu as un nouveau admirateur !
Je vais suivre ton travail avec assiduité !

Bon courage !!!

----------


## Septimium

Merci à toi  ::): 

Alors concrètement j'ai avancé mais pas comme je le souhaitais.
En réalité, je suis en pleines révisions pour mon partiel d'automatique de mardi (coefficient 7 . . .), et comme ensuite j'entre en master Automatique, c'est quand même quelque chose d'important  ::P: 



Bref, au niveau du jeu, j'ai quasi fini le design des vaisseaux, on peut y intégrer l'armature, la structure et le (ou les) moteur(s) du vaisseau.
Ensuite, il faut que j'intègre le personnel et les lanceurs  ::): 

Bref, il y aura bien plus de nouveautés après mardi, bien que jusqu'au 17 mai, je suis toujours en partiels (donc rythme réduit)

----------


## gantolf

Salut à tous, c'est mon premier message sur ce forum.
Je suis un grand fan de aurora pour sa profondeur et sa complexité  ::wub::  et je peux le dire ton projet a fortement capter mon intérêt.  :B): 
J'attends avec impatience l'alpha 0.2 afin de voir certain mécanisme fraichement sorti de leur premier moule.  :;): 
Tout ça pour te dire bon courage pour cette tâche titanesque, c'est très prometteur.
Et dits toi que si j'ai pris la peine de m'inscrire pour t'encourager dans ton projet, beaucoup d'autre doivent avoir la flemme  ::zzz::   ::huh:: (comme c'était le cas pour moi) de faire plus que suivre son évolution.
Au fait je te dit merde pour tes partiels, concentres toi bien sur tes études, c'est primordial, on pourra attendre la sortie de la v0.2, tiens nous juste au courant.

Fly Safe

----------


## Septimium

Merci beaucoup Gantolf !  ::): 

Ouaip je comprend qu'il y ai des gens qui aient la flemme de s'inscrire, car perso, je ferais partis de ces gens là  ::P: , enfin merci de t'être inscrit pour me soutenir, ça fait plaisir !

Pour te répondre: l'alpha, j'ai progressé tout doucement, avec le peu de temps que j'ai à ma disposition (a peine 1h/jour), et j'ai terminé le design et la construction des vaisseaux.
Par contre au niveau du réalisme, c’est moyen, les vaisseaux décollent actuellement sans l'aide de lanceurs ^^

Bref, la prochaine étape sera le design des lanceurs, et SURTOUT, la correction des bugs de l'alpha 0.1 qui restent.


Faudra pas compter dessus avant le week end prochain par contre, car la j'ai totalement foiré mon premier partiel, donc je bosse à mort pour ceux qui restent (autant j'en avait qu'un la semaine dernière, autant la j'en ai 6 de lundi à jeudi, je sais pas qui gère les emplois du temps des partiels, mais c'est un peu abusé . . .)


Sinon je serais officiellement en vacances le 17, donc je pourrais taffer beaucoup plus sur le jeu ! :D (sous réserve de ne pas aller au rattrapages)

Edit 17/05, partiels finis ! 


Je me remet à la programmation  ::):

----------


## gantolf

Congratz !!!!
Heulllla ! Il est chaud notre Septimium, il va boire de la bière et nous pisser du code  ::): 
Je m'en vais boire à ta santé l'ami, bon courage.

Fly Safe

----------


## beuargh

Vivement des nouvelles  :;):

----------


## Septimium

En fait j'ai passé le clair de mon temps hier à essayer de refaire fonctionner allegro sur ma nouvelle installation de windows 8. C'est une plaie ce truc sérieusement !
Bref, après moultes péripéties et enfin avoir réussi, j'ai bien progressé !

Pour le design des vaisseaux, j'ai un peu amélioré les choses, voici ce que ça donne:

Donc la création de designs est terminé, mais l'esthetique de l'interface ne me plaît pas, et sera donc sujette à changement. Je pense à faire des infobulles, enfin faut voir j'suis à sec niveau idées . . .

Bref, une fois qu'un design est créé, il faut construire le vaisseau, et c'est ici que ça se passe:


Tout n'y étant pas, évidemment. Pour une description du screen, je vous invite à aller voir ici: http://www.alpwire.com/~mist/

La flemme d'expliquer le tout deux fois  ::P: , suffit de regarder en dessous du screen.

Hum, donc pour le changement de design, j'ai une idée qui va tout dépoter, je la test demain et je vous montre, vous allez en rester pantois ! (enfin peut être)

Edit:

Ha, et j'oubliais, pour créer le design on peut passer par l'interface, ou alors passer simplement par un éditeur de texte et mettre le fichier dans le dossier approprié, un design en fait c'est juste ça:



> #-----Id Design: 0-----#
> Type (0: Militaire - 1: Commercial - 2: Civil): 0
> Largeur du design (metres): 10
> Longueur du design (metres): 25
> Tonnage du design (Tonnes): 1189.1
> Acceleration (m/s²): 9.12
> Vitesse de croisière (m/s): 10887
> Vitesse maximum (m/s): 2191
> Epaisseur de l'armature (cm): 30
> ...


L'avantage, c'est que si vous passez une demi-heure à créer un vaisseau de la mort qui tue, et bien vous pourrez l'utiliser d'une partie à une autre. (Bon ok c'est accessoire . . .)

PS: Oui la vitesse maximum est foireuse  ::P:

----------


## beuargh

Putain, c'est classe !

----------


## Tinehtele

Petite question ? tu gèrera le carburant pour les vaisseaux avec une gestion de l'économie du carburant ? avec l'accélération et la décélération ou tu vas le faire comme tout les jeux, bouger = consommer ?

En tout cas, j'attend avec impatience une nouvelle version "jouable"

----------


## Septimium

Pour le carburant, si le vaisseau est dans l'espace il n'en consommera que durant l’accélération et la décélération, et très très peu durant le vol, juste histoire de manœuvrer le vaisseau afin d'éviter d'éventuels débris (Sauf si le vaisseau possède des boucliers, enfin ce n'est pas le sujet  ::P: )

Il faudra prévoir des "tankers" dans la flotte, afin de ravitailler les différents vaisseaux la composant.

De plus, on peut aussi imaginer une consommation lors des phases de tirs, non pas pour le déplacement, mais plutôt pour contrecarrer l'effet de recul lié à l'utilisation de certaines armes (surtout celles à projectiles)


Après il y aura aussi de la consommation lorsque l'on passe à proximité d'un soleil, ou de toute objet possédant une gravité.


Voilà, j’espère que je répond à ta question, mais je ne peux pas être beaucoup plus clair pour l'instant, simplement parce que je n'ai pas encore codé e comportement des vaisseaux par rapport au carburant  ::P: 



Sinon, pour la petite nouvelle du jour, aujourd'hui je fais des "essais" 'interface, parce que je ne suis toujours pas fan de ce que j'ai fais :/
Si j'arrive à faire quelque chose de convenable, je le posterais ici bien évidemment !

----------


## gantolf

Alléchant tout ça !!  ::wub:: 

J'aime bien la gestion du carburant que tu veux mettre en place, c'est ce que j'ai vu de plus réaliste à cette échelle. La seule "approximation"  ::P:  c'est que l'on aura une consommation pour simuler une correction de trajectoire dut à la force gravitationnelle des différents astres à la place de prendre en compte leur force dans la trajectoire elle-même afin de justement exploiter cette force pour catapulter le vaisseau et ainsi diminuer la consommation, ça m'a l'air de toute façon bien trop complexe à réaliser et certainement trop gourmand en ressource lors d'une partie bien avancée où on aura des flottes en transit dans tous les coins qui devront toutes calculer leur trajectoire optimal en tenant compte des différentes forces gravitationnelle.

J'aime également le fait que tu gères la sortie de l'attraction terrestre lors de la conception de nouveaux vaisseaux, il est vrai que si un vaisseau ne dispose pas d'une puissance suffisante pour se dégager de l'attraction de la terre, il lui faudra un lanceur (très couteux) afin de le faire décoller. Par contre je veux bien considérer qu'une faction, qui comme c'est le cas lors de notre époque, n'a pas un programme spatial extrêmement avancé, ne pourra pas mettre en œuvre un procédé plus efficace, une faction plus avancée dans ce domaine devrait être en mesure de construire des chantiers de construction orbitaux couplé avec un ou plusieurs ascenseur orbitaux pour acheminer les pièces et matière première nécessaire à la construction de futur béhémoth de l'espace.  ::P: 

N'hésite pas à exposer les différent mécanisme que tu vas mettre en place, je me ferai un plaisir de te donner mon avis  :B): 

Désolé si je ne suis pas toujours très clair, c'est un de mes défauts  ::|:  j'avoue aussi que j'ai un pète au casque et du plomb dans l'aile.  ::rolleyes:: 


Fly SAfe

----------


## Septimium

Edit: Pour une raison obscure, la mise en forme de mon message n'est pas prise en compte . . ., ce qui donne ce pavé immonde.        Edit2: Rhaaaa, j'ai beau éditer, impossible d'insérer le moindre retour à la ligne . . .  


> J'aime bien la gestion du carburant que tu veux mettre en place, c'est ce que j'ai vu de plus réaliste a cette échelle. La seule &quot;approximation&quot; c'est que l'on aura une consommation pour simuler une correction de trajectoire dut a la force gravitationnelle des différents astres a la place de prendre en compte leur force dans la trajectoire elle-même afin de justement exploiter cette force pour catapulter le vaisseau et ainsi diminuer la consommation, ca m'a l'air de toute façon bien trop complexe a réaliser et certainement trop gourmand en ressource lors d'une partie bien avancée ou on aura des flottes en transit dans tous les coins qui devront toutes calculer leur trajectoire optimal en tenant compte des différentes forces gravitationnelle.


     Je doit t'avouer que je n'avais même pas pense a ce type de propulsion, mais comme tu l'as dis, c'est clairement inenvisageable a si grande échelle :/ Cependant, j'avais pense a quelque chose de similaire, mais pour les missiles ce coup-ci. Je ne sais pas si tu as lu Halo, mais dans le premier (ou le second, ca fait tellement longtemps . . . ), il y a une bataille spatiale, ou les vaisseaux en sous-nombres décident de tirer des missiles qui font le tour de la planète proche, et reviennent &quot;taper&quot; les vaisseaux ennemis par derriere, ca donnait quelque chose d'assez classe  :B):   Ce genre de chose ne devrait pas etre trop dur a mettre en place, m'enfin vu que j'ai pas encore commence a coder l'armement . . .  ::(:  


> J'aime également le fait que tu geres la sortie de l'attraction terrestre lors de la conception de nouveaux vaisseaux, il est vrai que si un vaisseau ne dispose pas d'une puissance suffisante pour se degager de l'attraction de la terre, il lui faudra un lanceur (tres couteux) afin de le faire decoller.


      C'est également valable dans le cas de bombardements de planètes, il faut que les bombardiers puisse s'extirper de l’atmosphère par la suite . . . etc. L'avantage, c'est que dans un futur très très lointain, on puisse imaginer différents procédés qui pourraient influer légèrement sur la gravite d'une planète, juste assez pour piéger différents vaisseaux ennemis qui tournent un peu trop pres de la planete en question  ::P:  


> Par contre je veux bien considérer qu'une faction, qui comme c'est le cas lors de notre époque, n'a pas un programme spatial extrêmement avance, ne pourra pas mettre en œuvre un procédé plus efficace, une faction plus avancee dans ce domaine devrait etre en mesure de construire des chantiers de construction orbitaux couple avec un ou plusieurs ascenseur orbitaux pour acheminer les pieces et matiere premiere necessaire a la construction de futur behemoth de l'espace.


    C'est exactement ce qui est prevu  ::P:   Pour le moment, on va dire que le joueur commence avec un unique chantier terrestre, mais par la suite,les chantier spatiaux verront le jour, ainsi qu'un peu plus tard des ascenseurs orbitaux (J'ai beaucoup apprécié ce concept dans le dernier gundam).    Mais par la suite on pourra également envisager des énormes stations spatiales du genre étoile noire, possédants leurs propres chantiers spatiaux   


> N’hésite pas a exposer les différents mécanismes que tu vas mettre en place, je me ferai un plaisir de te donner mon avis


    Je vais continuer a exposer les différents mécanismes au fur et a mesure qu'ils sont codes alors  ::):        Par rapport a l'avancement du jeu, donc depuis hier j'ai décidé de modifier l'interface que je trouvais très laide, et, pour une fois, le résultat me plait bien  ::P:      Ça donne quelque chose de ce style:     Avec les coins qui s'illumine progressivement lorsque l'on passe la souris sur la fenêtre. J'avais vu ce style sur un site en fait (impossible de me souvenir lequel), et j'avais bien aime donc je l'ai reproduit dans le jeu  ::P:     A propos de ce que l'on voit, j'ai &quot;créé&quot; deux options pour la construction des vaisseaux, soit en série (un par un), ou en parallèle (oui il y a une faute sur le screen), et selon la main d’œuvre disponible (et les éventuels esclaves aheum...) la construction se fera plus ou moins rapidement, et coutera plus ou moins cher  Bon ok c'est directement inspiré de HoI3, mais c'est simple et efficace.     La main d’œuvre dépendra directement du budget alloue au chantier dans le menu bâtiment, tandis que le niveau de construction du chantier permettra de définir la taille maximale des vaisseaux qui pourront y être construits. Sinon au niveau de l'alpha 0.2, je termine la construction des vaisseaux (oui je dis ça depuis longtemps ...), je corrige deux trois bugs, et je la poste, je suis proche du but !

----------


## beuargh

Bon, cesse de fêter la fin de tes partiels !

On attend des news  ::):

----------


## gantolf

> Bon, cesse de fêter la fin de tes partiels !


Haha, laisse le décuver  ::):  non mais plus sérieusement, c'est vrai que moi aussi je me co au moins tout les deux jours afin de voir si tu as pas posté une petite news bien croustillante .... en attendant je bâti un empire sur Aurora et coupe des têtes sur Chivalry. "It is a good day to die !!!"

Fly Safe

----------


## Septimium

En fait depuis lundi je fête plutôt ça : :B): 

J'entre enfin en master !


Sinon j'ai voulu tenter quelque chose dans le jeu, et je suis plutôt satisfait du résultat:




En fait c'est le panel de recherche des technos liées à la coque.

Rien de particulier je vous l'accorde, sauf qu'en fait si  ::P: :




> Nombre de technos: 7
> 
> #-----Id Techno: 1000-----#
> Id Nécessaire(s):
> Points: 1000
> Colonne: 0
> Ligne: 1
> Nom: Composites
> Nom2:
> ...


Les technos sont extraites de ce fichier (qu'il faudra évidemment compléter, 7 technos c'est peu  ::): )
Du coup, si un joueur n'aime pas l'arbre de technos, ou souhaite en rajouter, et bien bim, c'est pas bien compliqué  ::): 

(Les images sont toutes les mêmes pour le moment faut encore changer ça)

Faut que je termine d'intégrer le nouveau système de recherches, et que je refasse un peu l'interface du design des vaisseaux, j'ai une idée derrière la tête mouhahaha  ::P: 

Je repasserais ce soir ou demain pour montrer ce que j'aurais fais  ::):

----------


## Sahnvour

Petite question : pourquoi tu n'utilises pas un format "classique" de sérialisation pour lire tes données ? Par exemple c'est typiquement le truc où on utiliserait xml ou json non ?
Ca permettrait d'avoir un format un peu plus "standard" et plus facile à parser.

----------


## gantolf

> En fait depuis lundi je fête plutôt ça :
> 
> 
> 
> J'entre enfin en master !


CONGRATZ !!!!

Pas mal le fait de rendre les tecnos moddable  ::):  , j'aime, mais et-ce qu'il sera possible de modifier la structure de l'arbre de recherche ? je veux dire par là la façon dont sont liées les technos les unes aux autres.




> Faut que je termine d'intégrer le nouveau système de recherches, et que je refasse un peu l'interface du design des vaisseaux, j'ai une idée derrière la tête mouhahaha 
> 
> Je repasserais ce soir ou demain pour montrer ce que j'aurais fais


Argggg, je peux pas attendre, je veux savoir !!!!

----------


## Septimium

> Petite question : pourquoi tu n'utilises pas un format "classique" de sérialisation pour lire tes données ? Par exemple c'est typiquement le truc où on utiliserait xml ou json non ?
> Ca permettrait d'avoir un format un peu plus "standard" et plus facile à parser.


L'avantage c'est que c'est facilement éditable pour les néophytes, puisque ce n'est quasiment que du texte, après pas de réel intérêt, au vu du nombre d'infos stockées les deux formats se valent selon moi.


Spoiler Alert! 


Ha et aussi je suis loin d'être un pro en xml, mais chut faut pas le dire ça






> Pas mal le fait de rendre les tecnos moddable , j'aime, mais et-ce qu'il sera possible de modifier la structure de l'arbre de recherche ? je veux dire par là la façon dont sont liées les technos les unes aux autres.


Tout est dans le texte  ::): 
Chaque techno à un Identifiant associé (le #-----Id Techno: 1001-----# par exemple), ensuite, la ligne du dessous on a: 


> Id Nécessaire(s): 1000(01), 1001(01)


Cela correspond aux technologies nécessaires pour pouvoir lancer la techno. (et sont donc reliées dans l'arbre)
Le nombre entre parenthèses c'est simplement le niveau de la technologie nécessaire.

Pour l'emplacement de la techno sur l'arbre, c'est simplement ce a quoi servent les infos "Colonne" et "ligne"  ::): 

En gros, l'arbre c'est comme un tableau finalement, de 5 lignes et d'une infinité de colonnes. (enfin 65536 colonnes maximum)

Edit: Sinon la vue de la galaxie est pratiquement fluide, j'avais fais une erreur de prog' sur la première version, un '<' qui est devenu miraculeusement un '>'), ce qui fait que toutes les étoiles, même celles "en dehors" de l'écran, étaient affichées *sifflote*

----------


## Louck

> L'avantage c'est que c'est facilement éditable pour les néophytes, puisque ce n'est quasiment que du texte, après pas de réel intérêt, au vu du nombre d'infos stockées les deux formats se valent selon moi.


Il existe des bibliothèques pour générer des fichiers XML très facilement selon une classe, et sérialiser les objets. Sans rien coder derrière (à part préciser les champs/variables que tu veux stocker ou non, ou sous un autre nom).
Un XML bien généré peut être très lisible par les néophytes  :;): .

(Bon par contre, je ne connais qu'une bibliothèque en Java qui gère ca très bien  ::P: ).


EDIT:
http://xstream.codehaus.org/index.html
Par exemple, mais pour Java.

----------


## Nathivan

Je suis le topic de loin, mais je vois plus d’activité, le projet est toujours en cours?

----------


## unitedelite

Perso pour utiliser des fichiers XML en c++ j'utilise pugiXML, assez simple et rapide ^^

----------


## Septimium

Absolument pas, j'ai même pas mal avancé !  ::): 

En fait ce qu'il s'est passé, c'est que j'ai été contacté en début de semaine dernière pour un job d'été (dans une boite de réparation mobile), et j'ai donc passé un entretien et été embauché par la suite.

Mais au final je n'y vais pas  ::P: 

Parce que désormais j'ai une (infime) chance de pouvoir faire un stage dans une boite pas mal d'ingénierie, et c'est quand même plus classe.


Bref, il s'en est passé des choses, c'est ce qui a mobilisé mon temps !




Sinon, pour en revenir au jeu, j'ai rencontré (tout à fait par hasard), le membre d'un groupe amateur de musique, il m'a montré un morceau "fleuve" pour les phase calmes du jeu (comprendre par la les phases ou il ne se passe rien, ou on se fait royalement chier et on passe le temps dans les courbes de stats de la partie).
Et au final ça rend très bien, donc on va essayer de voir pour integrer une musique ou deux au jeu pour commencer  ::): 


Il m'a aussi parlé d'un de ses ami qui réaliserait de jolies sprites, j'attends de le rencontrer  ::): 




En parlant de sprites, je me suis amusé à tester mon jeu avec les sprites de Distant worlds, et au final, au niveau du moteur, je trouve que je me suis vraiment pas mal démerdé (sans me jeter des fleurs  ::P: )
En gros, c'est la même choses (sauf pour les échelles), mais en totalement fluide, autant au niveau du déplacement des "objets" qu'au niveau du zoom.




Sinon je n'ai pas eu le temps du coup de m’atteler au XML, merci pour l'explication lucskywalker et pour la bibliothèque unitedelite, je vais m'attaquer à ça dès ce soir !





Quoiqu'il en soit, maintenant que je suis "tranquille" (sous réserve d'avoir un stage pour les vacances, ce qui relèverait de l'utopie), je promet de passer beaucoup plus souvent donner des nouvelles, et surtout livrer (enfin) cette foutue Alpha 2 le plus rapidement possible !


(C'est reparti pour du 12h de boulot/jour en gros  ::P: )


Bonne soirée, et aussi merci de votre intérêt  ::):  (Désolé, sans images c'est imbuvable ce texte)

----------


## Seymos

Bien joué le post à 20h25, ça m'a permis de découvrir ton boulot ! C'est assez impressionnant, et en grand fan d'Aurora, je ne peux que t'encourager ! La programmation c'est une vaste boite noire pour moi mais je vois que tu avance comme un dingue, même si tout ce que tu veux intégrer me semble démentiel !

Sinon, avec Magnets on avait pas mal parlé du 4X idéal à base d'Aurora (en gros ce qui manquait à Aurora), et le système politique en faisait partie. J'avais aussi bien apprécié dans un autre style l'Assemblée galactique de GalCiv2, qui pourrait apparaitre en milieu de jeu, quand les empires sont en contact et se partagent la galaxie. Ca densifie la diplomatie tout en favorisant les alliances et autres fourberies...

Bref, bon courage !

----------


## Louck

> Parce que désormais j'ai une (infime) chance de pouvoir faire un stage dans une boite pas mal d'ingénierie, et c'est quand même plus classe.


Quel boite par curiosité ?  ::P: 





> Et au final ça rend très bien, donc on va essayer de voir pour integrer une musique ou deux au jeu pour commencer


Je ne sais pas si tu as des bon sites audio pour trouver de la musique. Mais si tu distribues ton jeu gratuitement (ou pour utilisation temporaire), cette section de Newgrounds est pas mal:
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/

----------


## gantolf

On dirait que ça avance plutôt bien, continue comme ça !

Fly Safe

----------


## Fcknmagnets

On te suis de très près, de trèèèès prèèèès  ::ninja::

----------


## Sanghren

Yep' , ça semble appétissant en tout cas : D

----------


## Septimium

> Quel boite par curiosité ?


IDT, c'est une boite américaine qui possède une "antenne" a Caen, j'ai passé l'entretien hier et c'est franchement pas mal niveau ambiance, locaux et personnes  ::): 
Mais malheureusement ils doutent un peu de mon niveau en programmation, et c'est normal, je ne suis que bac +3  ::P:  (Et aussi, le projet consisterait a coder quelque chose en graphique, quelque chose que je n'avais jamais fais avant, enfin on verra  ::): )

Sinon merci de votre soutien, vous verrez demain que j'ai bien avancé !




> Je ne sais pas si tu as des bon sites audio pour trouver de la musique. Mais si tu distribues ton jeu gratuitement (ou pour utilisation temporaire), cette section de Newgrounds est pas mal:
> http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/


Je ne sais pas encore comment je vais me dépatouiller, mais au niveau du modèle économique je pense partir sur quelque chose du style "Pay what you want" avec une somme minimal dérisoire (1€ ou 2 peut être), et avec un petit quelque chose pour ceux qui décident de payer plus que la moyenne, enfin faut que je vois ça, dans très, très, trèèèèèès longtemps ^^

Bref, malgré tout ça, j'ai avancé comme jamais sur mon jeu.


En fait j'ai attaqué la plus grosse partie: le moteur de jeu qui gère l’intérieur des vaisseaux.
Grosso modo, c'est la partie fortement inspiré de Dwarf fortress et ses consorts.

Actuellement, le moteur gère la création du sol et des murs (et croyez-moi, c'est incroyablement chiant à gérer des murs :/), dès demain je m'attaque aux premier équipements (Générateurs + réacteurs je pense)

Du coup je mettrais un screen demain.

Bref, je m'approche enfin de la fin de la création des vaisseaux, et donc de la sortie de l'alpha 2  ::):

----------


## gantolf

Joli tout ça ! J'ai hâte de voir le screen. Content de te savoir toujours aussi motivé sur ton projet.
Je connais IDT, on utilise certaine de leur puce RF (je bosse dans les systèmes radio), de ce que j'en sais ils font du bon boulot, j'ai jamais eu aucun soucis.
Ça a l'air d'être plutôt bonne ambiance en plus, je te souhaite d'être embauché !

----------


## Septimium

Merci beaucoup  ::): , moi aussi j'espère être pris ! (même si on peut pas vraiment parler d'embauche pour un stage)


Sinon j'ai toujours pas réussi à quelque chose qui mérite un screen, la génération aléatoire de vaisseaux c'est pô si simple  ::(:  (Enfin surtout la génération de la forme du vaisseau, ainsi que des différentes pièces (dortoirs, salle des machines . . . etc))

Demain aprèm' ça devrait le faire ! (là je suis en train d'inclure les moteurs)

----------


## Tinehtele

Petite question, les étoiles et les planètes, planètes naine, astéroïde, ... sont fixes sur la carte ou tu gère un pseudo mouvement ?

----------


## Septimium

Le jeu gère la gravité, tout se déplace  ::):  
Même les tirs des vaisseaux, si tu tire un missile trop près d'une planète, la trajectoire de celui-ci s'en verra modifiée s'il n'est pas équipé d'un module d'anti-gravité (ou un truc du genre, ce n'est pas encore défini)

----------


## Phibrizo

Et hop, un nouvel abonnement  ::ninja:: 

Tu as prévu à l'avance la traduction en Anglais ? Je ne me plains pas qu'un jeu de ce type soit pour changer en Français mais le public anglophone est probablement plus nombreux, et c'est mieux de prévoir la traduction dès le début.

----------


## Septimium

Merci  ::P: 

Bien sur qu'il y aura la traduction  ::): , j'attend d'arriver a la phase des dialogues pour programmer tout ça. (Il y aura même du chinois, j'ai un pote bilingue)

En revanche j'ai pas beaucoup posté depuis deux semaines, juste parce que j'ai été pris en stage, et que je suis "parti en vacances" 1 semaine, et la je suis revenu, et jusqu'a jeudi prochain je suis h24 sur le jeu ! :D

Donc vous aurez un gros récapitulatif dans très, très, très, peu de temps (car il y a énooormement de choses a montrer depuis la dernière version postée)


Voilà, c'est a peu près tout pour le moment, je pense que dimanche ou lundi j'aurais deja quelque chose de "montrable"  :B):  (En espérant que le résultat soit pas trop dégeu)




PS: Ha oui, et pour les tiles des vaisseaux, je vais aller voir sur deviantart pour en acheter a des artistes (y en a qui font des trucs magnifiques), mais si quelqu'un ici a des talents, j'ai quelques tiles a acheter, donc n'hésitez pas a me contacter  :;):

----------


## gantolf

Oyo

Une belle cargaison de bonnes nouvelles que voilà, je me doutais que tu avais été pris en stage ou que tu étais en train de profitez un peu de tes vacances mais pas les deux  ::): .
En tout cas Bon Avancement en perspective, Congratz !!!

----------


## Septimium

Mine de rien, un stage, c'est crevant  ::P: 


J'ai fini la création des vaisseaux ! ! !


Sol et cloisons sont "posables", ainsi que les moteurs !

Le résultat donne quelque chose comme ça :



Alors oui, j'ai fais les tiles moi-même, donc c'est laid (surtout les moteurs, bien trop détaillés et gros par rapport au reste), mais le principe est là, reste juste a remplacer avec des tiles potables ! :D


Je m'occupe désormais d'ajouter quelques premiers "objets" indispensables pour faire avancer le vaisseau (générateur, ordinateurs de bord . . . etc, et ensuite viendra le personnel, ça devrait être assez rapide de ce coté là  ::): )


Sinon j'ai peu avancé ces deux dernières semaines, car pour le stage j'ai du pas mal bosser (fallait apprendre le langage et le début est toujours un petit peu plus dur), mais désormais je pourrais bosser après le stage, donc ça ira plus vite !  ::): 


PS: Je sis toujours a la recherche d'un artiste par ailleurs  ::P: , donc si vous avez quelqu'un avec qui me mettre en contact . . .

----------


## beuargh

Coool !

----------


## Sanghren

Je dirais même plus : Kool : D

----------


## Nathivan

Je suis impatient de voir la suite. Tu fais du très bon travail !

----------


## knightofni

Hop, un abonne de plus. Je suis un grand fan d'aurora, mais je regrette un peu qu'il n'utilise pas un systeme de mouvement newtonien. Apparemment tu comptes avoir une vitesse d'acceleration & une vitesse max, on dirais un systeme un poil plus realiste qu'Aurora, c'est super !

On dirais que la creation des vaisseaux va suivre un systeme a la space empires / star drive, ou tu poses des composants dans une forme predefinie. Cela veux dire que tu vas gerer des degats directionnels ?

Et comment comptes tu gerer les trajets entre etoiles ? Star lanes (aurora, moo) ou mouvement libre (star drive) ? Voyage instantanes (aurora, space empires) ou vitesse supraluminique ? Il y a une discussion super interessante sur ce sujet sur le forum d'aurora (http://aurora2.pentarch.org/index.php/topic,4444.0.html)

Bon courage

----------


## Blitz

Je m'abonne à ton topic.

Ton projet ...  ::wub::

----------


## eldars_0

le sujet est intéressant, un 4x space op', c'est toujours du bonheur à prendre !
Je vais suivre le dev' d'un peu plus prés dorénavant.

----------


## Rossignol

Pareil pour moi, bon courage, tu as pleiiins de fans  ::):

----------


## Gothyk2

Y'a pas de news depuis un moment.. c'est bien dommage parce que ca fait envie cette idée.

----------


## Septimium

Hello les gars !

Désolé de ma courte absence, en fait (pour faire court), mon stage fut . . . harassant, 8h-18h à coder, le soir je me voyais vraiment pas coder à nouveau  ::P: 
Ça + les cours qui ont repris début septembre, mine de rien ça prend du temps !

Mais BONNE NOUVELLE, j'ai fini la première partie de mon stage lundi, et je passe désormais en 20h/semaine à partir de novembre seulement, en gros je suis h24 dessus en octobre, et je pourrais quand même continuer par la suite puisque j'aurais pas mal de temps libre (tous les après-midi en fait !)



Donc en fait j'ai quand même bossé depuis la dernière fois, (j'en avais parlé par mp aux deux ou trois personnes qui m'en avaient envoyé), j'étais d'ailleurs persuadé d'avoir posté ici oO

Bref, en gros, la construction des vaisseaux est finie, du moins sur un niveau uniquement, j'ai commencé des tests sur plusieurs niveaux, et c'est prometteur  ::): 
J'ai également tenté un design de personnage qui ressemble énormément à ceux de prison architect, pourquoi ce choix ?, parce que je suis mauvais en graphisme et que c'est le plus simple à faire à l'heure actuelle  ::|: 
(Je poste un screen demain d'un perso, je le peaufine là)

Je suis en train également de créer la base des fichiers XML qui contiendront les infos des personnages, et j'essaie de rendre tout ça le plus proche d'un RPG "papier" possible, demain je montre également la progression  ::P: 


Sinon à coté je code une dll à mettre en surcouche de celle d'allegro, permettant de gérer l'interface de manière beaucoup plus claire pour moi, et donc me faire avancer plus vite également. (Pourquoi une dll et pas directement dans le programme ?, car je pense que mon boulot pourrait éventuellement servir à la communauté allegro, donc je leur filerais la dll)



Pour résumer, cette semaine je m'occupe principalement des personnages, et des interactions entre eux.



knightofni -> Alors pour le déplacement des vaisseaux, la base sera du mouvement libre à base de coordonnées X et Y, chacune des coordonnées s'étendant de 3.4*10^-4932 à 3.4*10^4932, les déplacement seront le plus précis possible.

De plus, la galaxie est, disons, divisé en cases, chaque case possédant deux caractéristiques: la force d'attraction, ainsi que le sens de l'attraction. Toutes deux définies par l'environnement direct de cette case (étoile de telle ou telle masse . . . etc), c'est pour le moment le procédé que j'ai privilégié, peut être pas le meilleur, mais certainement l'un des plus simples à mettre en oeuvre.

Pour les composants es vaisseaux, le joueur fait tout de A à Z, il doit placer les murs, le sol, les générateurs . . . etc, chaque élément ayant des "coordonnées" au sein du vaisseau, donc les dégâts seront effectivement directionnels.

Par exemple, si le vaisseau ennemi décide de pilonner l'avant du vaisseau, et qu'il ne s'y trouve rien de stratégique, le vaisseau ne subira que très peu de dégâts, tout dépend du cloisonnement à l’intérieur du vaisseau, s'il y en a aucun, dès que la coque sera percé à un endroit le vaisseau sera détruit. (dépressurisé, tout le personnel mort et tout le tralala)





Sinon pour l'alpha 0.2, elle est prête, dû moins je peux publier quelque chose qui ne plante pas, et qui permette la construction de vaisseaux et le contrôle de ceux-ci au sein de la galaxie. CEPENDANT, je souhaite absolument trouver un graphiste avant la publication, afin de faire les tiles des vaisseaux. C'est la seule chose qui me manque, le plus frustrant c'est que pour un graphiste talentueux c'est le boulot de seulement 2 ou 3h  ::(: 

C'est le dernier obstacle, et j'espère vraiment le franchir ce week end.



Voilà pour le moment, je passe demain poster les deux ou trois screens du boulot visible que j'ai effectué, et je vous tiens au jus pour l'avancement des persos et la recherche d'un graphiste  ::): 

Et du coup merci de votre soutien (par mp également), ça fait toujours plaisir de faire quelque chose qui peut intéresser quelqu'un  ::): 


PS: Désolé la flemme de me relire, j'essayerais de faire un résumé propre et clair demain sur le premier post !

----------


## Toastation

"3.4*10^-4932 à 3.4*10^4932" Ah oui quand même  ::o:

----------


## Blitz

::lol::  Vivement les screens !

----------


## yourykiki

3.4*10^-4932 ca quelque chose plutôt proche de 0 en fait, je pense qu'il fallait lire -3.4*10^4932

----------


## Blitz

Oui mais -3.4*10^4932  c'est plutôt énorme...
(déjà comment c'est possible de générer un tableau de cette taille  ::huh:: )

----------


## yourykiki

Oui c'est énorme. Je pense que les coordonnées sont codées sur un type genre "long double" en C dont la plage de valeur correspond à celle indiquée. Mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ai de tableau associé qui contiendrait majoritairement du vide.

Mais oui c'est énorme :D

----------


## Septimium

Oui exact c'est du -3.4*10^4932, et encore exact, c'est du long double  ::P: 
Enfin ce nombre n'est pas pour UNE seule galaxie, a terme l'univers en contiendra plusieurs, c'est pourquoi pour l'instant, vu que je ne génère qu'une seule G, elle ne prend pas "toute la place"  ::): 

Sinon pour l'artiste c'est bien engagé, Uubu m'a contacté pour me dépanner, il s'occupe de deux trois bricoles sur Punxel Agent et m'a montré des tiles de Gnomoria, c'est plutôt cool ce qu'il fait  ::P: 
Donc là je vois ça avec lui, peut être que pour ce week end j'aurais un truc potable a vous montrer comme prévu du coup !

----------


## Sahnvour

Ce sera peut-être pas un problème du tout, mais tu as testé un peu ton système de coordonnées aux extrêmes ?
A cause du format de floating point la précision entre 2 doubles qui se suivent est beaucoup plus élevée au voisinage de 0 que dans les grands nombres.

----------


## Gothyk2

Content d'avoir de tes news et de savoir que tu es toujours dans la course Septimium  ::):

----------


## Septimium

Hello !

Après deux semaines de coding intenses, j'ai enfin une version potable du "moteur" de création de vaisseaux.
J'ai dû le modifier entièrement du fait de la nouvelle gestion des murs.

Avec le tileset créé par Uubu, voici ce que ça donne:



Un vaisseau simple de 20 mètres sur 30, sur un étage, avec 2 réacteurs, 4 canons, et les installations simples (toilettes . . .etc), il n'y pas de lieu de vie, pas besoin namého !
Non ça viendra  ::): 


Quand j'aurais un peu plus de tiles sous la main, je m'essaierais à la création d'un bien plus gros vaisseau, mais normalement il n'y a aucun soucis !


Il y a encore quelques faux raccords dans les murs, et il manque encore quelques tiles de sols . . . etc, enfin ça viendra c'est que le début là.


Comme j'avais dis plus haut, je suis en train de coder désormais le système de personnages (discutions etc), comme j'avais déjà bien avancé j'aurais quelque chose à motnrer dans très peu de temps (lundi ou mardi je pense)


Bref, sinon vous en pensez quoi ?


PS: J'oubliais, pour la création de vaisseaux, c'est plutôt simple, le joueur "pose" le sol, clique ensuite sur un petit bouton, et hop!, la paroi extérieure est générée automatiquement, ensuite on place les parois intérieures, et les différents objets, c'est pas encore trop "user-friendly", mais je fais tout pour que ça le devienne  ::P:

----------


## Janer

C'est impressionnant. j'espère que tu pourras aller loin. C'est pas facile du tout de garder la motivation pour coder plein de petits systèmes détaillés qui ne prendront sens qu'une fois le tout terminé!

----------


## Septimium

Merci, moi aussi j'espère aller loin  ::): 

Niveau motivation y a pas de problème, c'est au début que c'est un peu rebutant (quand on code le moteur and co), mais maintenant que je m'attaque à des choses "visibles" (la par exemple les dialogues), c'est super intéressant !

----------


## Sanghren

Une chose à dire :  :Bave:  (Bon ok , c'pas vraiment un mot ...  ::ninja::  )

Hâte de voir ça :D

----------


## Septimium

Faut saluer le boulot de Uubu, il  fait de zôlies tiles  ::):  (surtout pour du 32x32)
Sinon j'ai bien avancé cette nuit sur les PNJ, demain (mardi) j'aurais un truc à montrer, cay sûr et certain !

----------


## Rossignol

On suit ton boulot avec attention !

----------


## Blitz

::O:  :Bave: 

Très beau travail !

Il y aura des PNJ dans les vaisseaux?

----------


## beuargh

Je me permets de répondre à la place de Septimum, mais oui, il y aura des PNJ (membres d'équipage, entre autre).

Inutile de dire que je suis super chaud pour ce projet.  :Bave:

----------


## Janer

Autre question, tu es étudiant en quoi? Comment tu as appris à coder (je suis sûr que tu es autodicdate)...

----------


## Blitz

> Je me permets de répondre à la place de Septimum, mais oui, il y aura des PNJ (membres d'équipage, entre autre).
> 
> Inutile de dire que je suis super chaud pour ce projet.


Avec une gestion à la FLT ?  ::wub::

----------


## Septimium

> Très beau travail !
> 
> Il y aura des PNJ dans les vaisseaux?





> Je me permets de répondre à la place de Septimum, mais oui, il y aura des PNJ (membres d'équipage, entre autre).


Merci  ::): 
Alors ouaip, la ce que je code en ce moment même ce sont justement les PNJ du vaisseau.
Dans le cas du vaisseau présenté au dessus, il y aura:
Le commandant du vaisseau (dans ce cas la ce sera le joueur, mais ça sera pas forcement le cas par la suite)Timonier (Qui pilote le vaisseau)Artilleur (Pilote les armements du vaisseau)Technicien (qui gère les moteurs et la conso électrique du vaisseau)

Dans le cas d'un vaisseau plus gros, il pourra y avoir une centaine de membre d'équipage, et j'a pas mal d'idée qui peuvent être sympa, comme la création d'un Combat Information Center (un peu à la gundam seed) etc . . .

Sinon les caractéristiques des PNJ seront directement liées au caractéristiques du vaisseau.
Par exemple, un Timonier avec d'excellente carac' augmentera la vitesse du vaisseau de 5 ou 6%, et il esquivera plus facilement les tirs adverses . . . etc


Mais pour l'instant je code seulement les relations entre les PNJ  ::): 





> Autre question, tu es étudiant en quoi? Comment tu as appris à coder (je suis sûr que tu es autodicdate)...


M1 en électronique, même si on fait pas mal d'informatique industrielle, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le développement d'un jeu vidéo (Par exemple ce semestre on fait de l'assembleur en cours), donc oui, on peut dire en quelques sortes que je suis auto-didacte  ::):  (J'avais commencé à apprendre sur le Sdz quand j'étais en seconde ou première)
Sinon pourquoi pensais-tu de base que je suis autodidacte ?




> Avec une gestion à la FLT ?


J'y ai encore joué un peu hier soir à FTL *Sifflotte*
Oui il y aura des choses similaire, mais pas tout, faut que MISt se forge son propre style de jeu, je ne veux pas que ça devienne une pâle copie  ::):

----------


## Blitz

> J'y ai encore joué un peu hier soir à FTL *Sifflotte*
> Oui il y aura des choses similaire, mais pas tout, faut que MISt se forge son propre style de jeu, je ne veux pas que ça devienne une pâle copie


C'est sûr que si on fini avec un empire et une flotte de plusieurs dizaines (voir milliers ?) de vaisseaux ça serait impensable d'utiliser un système similaire à celui de FLT (à moins de mettre le jeu en pause toutes les 5 secondes en combat).

----------


## beuargh

Tout ça me fait méchamment penser à une transposition de "Traveller RPG" en jeu vidéo. Ce qui est la classe  ::):

----------


## Janer

> M1 en électronique, même si on fait pas mal d'informatique industrielle, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le développement d'un jeu vidéo (Par exemple ce semestre on fait de l'assembleur en cours), donc oui, on peut dire en quelques sortes que je suis auto-didacte  (J'avais commencé à apprendre sur le Sdz quand j'étais en seconde ou première)
> Sinon pourquoi pensais-tu de base que je suis autodidacte ?


Une intuition, c'est l'ordre dans lequel tu codes, ta façon d'exposer...

----------


## Uubu

Une recherche sur l'apparence des personnages.  ::):

----------


## Blitz

Sympa  ::): 

J'ai hâte de voir tout ça en mouvement !

----------


## Septimium

Je suis sur le coup en ce moment même  ::):

----------


## Tildidoum

Bravo pour tout le boulot accompli, c'est impressionnant  ...

Tu fais tout tout seul Septimium ?  ::O:

----------


## Septimium

Merci  ::): 

J'ai tout fait, sauf les Tiles/Personnages, enfin tout ce qui est "graphique" en gros ce n'est pas moi qui m'en charge.
C'est Uubu qui s'en occupe, et il est plutôt bon en pixel art, enfin j'aime beaucoup son boulot  ::): 

C'est pour ça par ailleurs que c'est un peu longuet à avancer le projet, car comme je suis étudiant, et bien dès qu'il y à un imprévu (ce qui arrive souvent du coup), et bien le code n'avance plus jusqu'à la fin de l'imprévu  ::P: 


Sinon "bonne" nouvelle, je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais accès avec visual studio 2013 pro grâce à mon université, donc je me renseigne si je peux l'utiliser pour un projet commercial, et si oui, je migre tout dessus, car c'est quand même vachement plus efficace que sur code::block (au niveau de l'interface surtout), duc oup j'espère avancer un peu plus vite  ::):

----------


## Tildidoum

Ah oui okey. 
Et en effet Uubu fait de très jolies choses en pixels, j'aime beaucoup les personnages ci-dessus.

Bravo à vous deux alors  :;):

----------


## Gothyk2

Hey! Continuez comme ça les mecs!

----------


## Septimium

Merci  ::): 

Comme des premiers protos de personnages sont fait, et que deux ou trois composants supplémentaires pour les vaisseau sont prêt, dans le courant de la semaine je pourrais (enfin) montrer une petite vidéo d'un vaisseau un peu plus imposant en action (avec le personnel à bord)
J'ai encore quelques souci avec le pathfinding, j'en avais jamais fais avant  ::(:

----------


## Rossignol

On a hâte !

----------


## Sanghren

> On a hâte !



Oh que oui : D

----------


## Gothyk2

Et si c'est aussi poussé que Aurora ce sera grandiose!

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

> On a hâte !


Tu m’ôte les mots de la bouche =)

EDIT:

Au fait, as tu penser a comment les joueurs verront l'état de leurs vaisseaux ?

Pourquoi ne pas crée un PNJ "Second" qui informera sur le vaisseau quand le joueur lui parlera ?

----------


## Orhin

Ce topic !  ::o: 
Que j'avais loupé !  ::o: 

Tu peux compter un nouvel abonné.
D'ailleurs n'hésite pas si tu as besoin d'aide (que ce soit niveau tests voir même code).

----------


## Gobbopathe

Tout pareil (sauf que j'aiderai à rien  ::): )

----------


## Gigax

::o:  Il était passé inaperçu celui là ! 

Bon, un abonnement de plus. Aurora m'a fait craqué avec ses bugs insurmontables. Je compte sur ce projet pour nourrir mes rêves de conquêtes galactiques !

----------


## Marnus

> Il était passé inaperçu celui là ! 
> 
> Bon, un abonnement de plus. Aurora m'a fait craqué avec ses bugs insurmontables. Je compte sur ce projet pour nourrir mes rêves de conquêtes galactiques !


Tout pareil

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Boumg.

----------


## Fredy

Hop je viens de découvrir > Abonné au topic pour suivre cela de prêt  ::): 
Continue comme cela Septimium j'aime.

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

Dites donc, vous avez tous découvert ce topic d''un coup ? =O

----------


## Gothyk2

Septimium  est passé sur un autre topic et sa signature a dû se faire remarquer un peu, ce qui n'est pas mal du tout car ça doit faire plaisir d'avoir des encouragements.

----------


## Orhin

> Dites donc, vous avez tous découvert ce topic d''un coup ? =O


 A mon avis on est beaucoup à venir du topic Aurora sur lequel ce topic à été cité.  :;):

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

> A mon avis on est beaucoup à venir du topic Aurora sur lequel ce topic à été cité.



Grace a moi, j’espère au moin que j'aurai une médaille in-game...

Ou un vaisseaux a mon nom =/

----------


## Gobbopathe

> A mon avis on est beaucoup à venir du topic Aurora sur lequel ce topic à été cité.


yep

----------


## Marnus

Tout à fé!  :;):

----------


## Fredy

La même  ::):

----------


## beuargh

Cette pression sur Septimum  ::P:

----------


## Rossignol

Il va bientôt sortir des stretch goals et pourrir Star citizen en termes d'attente...

----------


## Blitz

> et pourrir Star citizen en termes d'attente...


C'est déjà le cas  ::ninja::

----------


## Tchey

Bonjour, je viens d'Aurora et j'aime MISt.

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

> Cette pression sur Septimum


Mais bon, Il sera content quand il repassera sur ce topic !!




> Il va bientôt sortir des stretch goals et pourrir Star citizen en termes d'attente...


Perso j'attend plus MISt que Star Citizen ...

----------


## Rossignol

Bien ce que je dis...!  ::P:

----------


## varsovie

Bonjour, 

Monnom est Varsovie.

Je joue a aurora depuis la 3.x malgree l'installation en 15 etapes difficile, les tours de plusieurs heures (jours), l'interface moins bonne que DF et le fait que ca pette toute les menu deroulant sur Windows.

J'ai du arreter malheureusement lorsque j'ai completement transferer a Linux, j'ai sombrer dans l'alcool pour compenser et j'ai fait faillite, malgre le fait que j'ai vendu ma fille a un proxenete.

Alors ma question, il y a une version Linux de fait ou prevue?

----------


## Fredy

> ...
> Alors ma question, il y a une version Linux de fait ou prevue?


Toi tu n'à pas tout lu en première page  :;):  je t'aide post #26 de Septimum (au début 2 et 3ème paragraphes).

----------


## Septimium

Wouaw y a pas mal d'activité d'un coup ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


bande de tarés


Ça fait plaisir en tout cas c'est sûr, merci beaucoup  ::P: 

Gothyk2



> Et si c'est aussi poussé que Aurora ce sera grandiose!


Aurora ne gère pas la gestion de l'intérieur des vaisseaux/installation, MISt oui, donc on peut admettre que ce sera éventuellement plus poussé oui.
Mon but c'est de faire un truc vraiment très complet, donc même si au début on sera très très loin de la complexité d'un Aurora, d'ici un an ou deux on sera similaire  ::): 

Kheldarism Ier:



> Au fait, as tu penser a comment les joueurs verront l'état de leurs vaisseaux ?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas crée un PNJ "Second" qui informera sur le vaisseau quand le joueur lui parlera ?


J'ai pensé à quelque chose à ce sujet qui pourrait être très sympatoche, enfin à mon goût:
Plusieurs modes de difficultés dont:
*-Mode "classique":* On peut voir l'état de son vaisseau via une fenêtre d'information (composants endommagés etc . . .), bref quelque chose d'assez répendu dans les jeux vidéos finalement.
*-Mode "Difficile":* Rendre l'usage d'un assistant, ou plus tard dans le jeu, d'une IA pour faire des rapports aux commandant en cas de problèmes.
Cependant ça coutera un salaire en plus, ou l'IA sera plutôt onéreuse, et si l'assistant ou l'IA sont indisponibles/mort/portés disparu . . . (rayer mention inutile), on erera dans l'inconnu (impossible de connaitre le niveau de carburant, les éventuel problèmes moteurs . . . etc).
Éventuellement dans le cas d'un vaisseau important, on pourra directement se renseigner auprès des techniciens and cp', mais ce sera des informations moins précises.
*-Mode DF:* Si tu vois le personnel du vaisseau courir dans tout les sens avec des infobulles au dessus d'eux représentant des têtes de morts ou des images de caspules de sauvetage ou autre . . . c'est peut être qu'il y à un soucis dans le vaisseau  ::ninja:: 
En gros dans ce mode on pourrait avoir un assistant également, mais beaucoup moins "précis" sur les éventuel problème, et pire, il ne sera pas au courant de tout. (Bah oui le pauvre, il peut pas tout savoir non plus)


Évidemment, les modes de difficultés concerneront pleins d'autres domaines dans le jeu, et ce que je viens de dire sera surement sujet à changements, mais dans l'idée ce sera quelque chose dans cette veine  ::): 

Orhin:



> Tu peux compter un nouvel abonné.
> D'ailleurs n'hésite pas si tu as besoin d'aide (que ce soit niveau tests voir même code).


Merci de ta proposition  ::): 
Comme je disais je sais plus trop où, l'objectif à la base c'est de tout faire seul de A à Z, c'est pour ça que je demande à personne de m'aider, j'aime bien toucher à tout en fait.
Il y à juste pour les graphisme ou Uubu m'aide, car je suis . . . disons . . . mauvais ? *siflotte*

GigaX:



> Bon, un abonnement de plus. Aurora m'a fait craqué avec ses bugs insurmontables. Je compte sur ce projet pour nourrir mes rêves de conquêtes galactiques !


En même temps, Le mec qui fait Aurora est un taré, son truc est super bon, mais il le code en Visual Basic . . . c'est bête franchement.
Enfin loin de moi l'idée de critiquer ça, c'est juste que selon moi c'est pas le meilleur "language" pour développer un jeu si gourmand. (Déjà qu'en C c'est pas facile, limite faudrait le faire en asm pour optimiser un maximum le code  ::P: )
Après, c'est vachement subjectif, j'aime pas visual basic. ::(: 

Gothyk2:



> Septimium est passé sur un autre topic et sa signature a dû se faire remarquer un peu, ce qui n'est pas mal du tout car ça doit faire plaisir d'avoir des encouragements.


Ouais c'est clair, c'est ce que je disais au début du message, ça donne un coup de fouet pour sortir l'alpha 2 le plus rapidement possible (depuis le temps que je dis que je vais la sortir, à chaque fois je veux rajouter des fonctionnalités et au final ça sort jamais  ::(: )


Kheldarism Ier:



> Grace a moi, j’espère au moin que j'aurai une médaille in-game...
> Ou un vaisseaux a mon nom =/


J'te ferais une dedi in-game, promis  ::P:  (je sais pas encore sous quelle forme par contre)


Rossignol:



> Il va bientôt sortir des stretch goals et pourrir Star citizen en termes d'attente...


Hum . . . stretch goals ?
Désolé je suis pas trop un habitué des financements participatifs (bah ouais, trop pauvre pour participer ...)

beuargh:



> Cette pression sur Septimum


Passe sur skype toi  ::ninja:: 

xotor62:



> et pourrir Star citizen en termes d'attente...
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est déjà le cas


On parle bien du jeu qui vend des vaisseaux à 200€ là ?  ::ninja:: 

Kheldarism Ier



> Mais bon, Il sera content quand il repassera sur ce topic !
> Perso j'attend plus MISt que Star Citizen ...


N'exagèrons rien  ::P: 
Mais oui, comme je disais plus haut, c'est clair que ça fait plaisir d'avoir quelques personnes qui suivent un projet !

varsovie



> Bonjour, 
> 
> Monnom est Varsovie.
> 
> Je joue a aurora depuis la 3.x malgree l'installation en 15 etapes difficile, les tours de plusieurs heures (jours), l'interface moins bonne que DF et le fait que ca pette toute les menu deroulant sur Windows.
> 
> J'ai du arreter malheureusement lorsque j'ai completement transferer a Linux, j'ai sombrer dans l'alcool pour compenser et j'ai fait faillite, malgre le fait que j'ai vendu ma fille a un proxenete.
> 
> Alors ma question, il y a une version Linux de fait ou prevue?


J'ai été devancé par Fredy, mais oui, comme dis plus tôt, version Linux "prévue"
Maintenant, les bibliothèques que j'utilise sont compatible linux, dans les "early" version je compilais sans problème pour nunux, mais faut que je le refasse à nouveau car j'ai quelques modif's à faire au niveau des sockets (qui eux ne sont pas compatible linux).
Bref, en gros oui à terme ce sera compatible, mais la comme je suis extrêmement short niveau temps je m'intéresse à Windows, au pire le jeu prend tellement peut de ressources que ça se tente aisément en passant par wine le temps que je m'en occupe . . . je pense  ::ninja:: 


Whaa, c'est long de répondre à tout ça dites donc, désolé si j'ai oublié de dire un truc, c'est involontaire !

Alors, comme je disais dans mon dernier post, je vais poster une petite vidéo en fin de semaine. J'ai pas de date précise à donner, mais pour donner une idée j'ai une "fenêtre" durant laquelle je peux me consacrer uniquement au codage demain de 15h à tard, idem pour samedi, donc si demain j'en viens pas à bout, ce sera sans doutes samedi soir

Et désolé pour les fautes d'ortographe and co', comme d'hab', la flemme de me relire . . .

----------


## Gigax

Tu as créé un forum pour ton jeu déjà ou tu comptes rester sur CPC (ou ailleurs, je ne sais pas si tu as fait la pub ailleurs) ?

----------


## beuargh

> Passe sur skype toi


Dispo après 20h30, 21h, après avoir bien ragé sur World of Tanks/BF4.

----------


## Septimium

> Tu as créé un forum pour ton jeu déjà ou tu comptes rester sur CPC (ou ailleurs, je ne sais pas si tu as fait la pub ailleurs) ?


Hum, j'avais fais une tentative de création de forum sur le devblog (qui n'est plus du tout à jour non plus).
J'avais prévu de refaire tout ça "au propre" lors de la sortie d'une version jouable, car avant, avoir un aspect "communautaire" n'est pas réellement utile en mon sens  ::): 

Mais je le ferais lorsque j'en aurais fini avec cette alpha 2 !

----------


## Blitz

> je ne sais pas si tu as fait la pub ailleurs


http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-31...gens-futes.htm

----------


## Septimium

Je suis stalké !  ::o: 
Non exact je postais la bas avant, mais l'ergonomie du forum, hum, disons que je préfère ici  ::P:

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

> Kheldarism Ier:
> *-Mode DF:* Si tu vois le personnel du vaisseau courir dans tout les sens avec des infobulles au dessus d'eux représentant des têtes de morts ou des images de caspules de sauvetage ou autre . . . c'est peut être qu'il y à un soucis dans le vaisseau 
> En gros dans ce mode on pourrait avoir un assistant également, mais beaucoup moins "précis" sur les éventuel problème, et pire, il ne sera pas au courant de tout. (Bah oui le pauvre, il peut pas tout savoir non plus)


Je viens de voir dans ma tête cette scène, Tout les membres d'équipages qui court jusqu'au navettes, tu demande au PNJ ce qui va pas et il est complètement a l'ouest, ensuite, les navettes de secours s'échappe du vaisseau et le tout explose... Le tout avec des graphisme a la prison architect...


ça poutre ...


Mais je vois pas trop pour la question de la centralisation des infos (en mode difficile); c'est, en gros, le taf d'un second non ?

ce qui fait : Commandant (le joueur) : Il interprète des infos pour prendre des décisions --> "Second" PNJ qui reçoit et interprète les infos (mais qui peut se planter) --> "Officier" réparti par secteur, il envoient leurs infos au second tout les x temps --> et les autres...

Je sais pas si c'est a ça que t'avait pensé mais je trouve ça mortel comme gestion...





> Kheldarism Ier:
> 
> J'te ferais une dedi in-game, promis  (je sais pas encore sous quelle forme par contre)


Tu l'as dis devant témoin, Mais je serai là pour te le rappeler alors =)


Spoiler Alert! 


si tu le fais pas, j'irai pourrir ton jeu partout

----------


## Tchey

Han, j'avais point vu que Uubu fait les gribouillages ! Une raison de plus de suivre ce projet, et paf, je m'abonne.
Histoire de ne pas être trop enthousiaste : le forum "officiel" est hideux.

----------


## Septimium

> Mais je vois pas trop pour la question de la centralisation des infos (en mode difficile); c'est, en gros, le taf d'un second non ?
> 
> ce qui fait : Commandant (le joueur) : Il interprète des infos pour prendre des décisions --> "Second" PNJ qui reçoit et interprète les infos (mais qui peut se planter) --> "Officier" réparti par secteur, il envoient leurs infos au second tout les x temps --> et les autres...
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est a ça que t'avait pensé mais je trouve ça mortel comme gestion...


Yep c'est exactement ça  ::): 
Ça sera visible principalement dans les grands vaisseaux avec beaucoup de personnel en revanche.




> Histoire de ne pas être trop enthousiaste : le forum "officiel" est hideux.


Quoi ?, le viagra c'est bien pourtant  ::(: 

Non je sais comme dis plus haut je m'en suis pas occupé, je le ferais quand j'aurais une version jouable du jeu, d'ici là le "forum officiel" n'a pas réellement d'intérêt.
Enfin je pense partir sur du phpbb, c'est plus simple et mieux . . .

----------


## Uubu

Dedoss monsieur Tchey !  :;): 

Content que ça vous plaise !

Un essai du tileset avec Tiled (ça commence à dater, ça a un peu changer depuis) :

----------


## Blitz

Quel beau vaisseau  ::P: 

Ça rend vraiment bien.

J'ai hâte de voir ça en mouvement !

----------


## beuargh

Clair, ça donne envie  ::):

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

Magnifique vaisseau; 
J'ai aussi hâte de le voir en action ...

----------


## Blitz

Mais comment contrôler l'équipage ?

Il y aura une touche pour Activer/Désactiver une vue à la FTL ? (afin de pouvoir profiter de vaisseaux entiers lorsqu'on n'a pas besoin de gérer l'équipage)

----------


## Uubu

Il y aura un système d'étage. Si on se fie à l'image plus haut, admettons que le joueur baisse la vue d'un étage, le toit de la tour deviendra alors invisible et dévoilera l'intérieur de la pièce. Et ainsi de suite jusqu'au niveau le plus bas.

L'intérieur n'aura pas le même rendu que FTL, ça se rapprochera plus d'un RimWorld, mais un peu plus peaufiné (RM mélange vue du dessus et vue en contre-plongée, sur MISt il ne devrait y avoir que de la vue en contre-plongée).

----------


## Blitz

Genre des étages comme ça :

-Extérieur
-Salle de contrôle
-Salle des machines
-Soute

Ou alors juste deux étages (extérieur/intérieur) ?

Ça va être dur de trouver le bon équilibre, parce que s'il faut gérer chaque équipage de chaque vaisseau, alors que l'on contrôle un empire d'une cinquantaine de vaisseaux...

----------


## beuargh

> Genre des étages comme ça :
> 
> -Extérieur
> -Salle de contrôle
> -Salle des machines
> -Soute
> 
> Ou alors juste deux étages (extérieur/intérieur) ?
> 
> Ça va être dur de trouver le bon équilibre, parce que s'il faut gérer chaque équipage de chaque vaisseau, alors que l'on contrôle un empire d'une cinquantaine de vaisseaux...


Ca fait plutôt penser à X-Com - UFO de 1994. Avec le dernier niveau de vision, on voit les toit, on descend d'un cran, on voit l'intérieur du dernier étage, on redescend, on voit l'étage en dessous, etc.

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

Le problème est que sur le vaisseau présenter plus haut, il y a plusieurs tours; je suppose donc qu'elle serviront toute, au moins en espace de fret, donc, le vaisseaux sera t-il en mode FTL (on voit tout le vaisseau sans bouger) ou en mode prison architect (ou le vaisseaux paraîtrait beaucoup plus gros, l'équipage aurait plus de place...) ou le vaisseau prendrai plus d'espace que l'écran, obligeant le joueur a naviguer au dessus de son vaisseau ?

Personnellement, je préférerai la seconde solution...

----------


## Septimium

Pour le système de zoom, c'est comme dis plus haut, un cran de molette = 1 étage, tout comme DF en fait (sauf pour la partie molette évidemment)




> Le problème est que sur le vaisseau présenter plus haut, il y a plusieurs tours; je suppose donc qu'elle serviront toute, au moins en espace de fret, donc, le vaisseaux sera t-il en mode FTL (on voit tout le vaisseau sans bouger) ou en mode prison architect (ou le vaisseaux paraîtrait beaucoup plus gros, l'équipage aurait plus de place...) ou le vaisseau prendrai plus d'espace que l'écran, obligeant le joueur a naviguer au dessus de son vaisseau ?
> 
> Personnellement, je préférerai la seconde solution...


Le vaisseau présenté plus haut à été fait avec Tiled, et pas avec le moteur du jeu, il à juste été réalisé pour tester les Tiles ensembles pour voir s'il n'y avait pas d'incohérences.
Ca a été fait avant que je termine le moteur du jeu, c'était donc le seul moyen pour Uubu de tester la concordance des tiles ensembles  ::): 

Et dans la réalisation de celui-ci, il ne s'est pas vraiment préoccupé de la forme du vaisseau, ou même du nombre de tours hein ?  ::P: 
(Entre nous Uubu, je t'embaucherais jamais comme "architecte spatial", ça doit pas être bien aérodynamique tout ça)

Pour répondre à ta question, non ce ne sera pas en mode FTL, t'imagine un vaisseau de plusieurs milliers de personnes ?, le voir en entier à l’écran serait un peu difficile  ::P: 
Les deux autres options ... hum . . . j'ai pas très bien saisi ce que tu voulais dire en fait.

Peut être que ça répondra à ta question, mais pour l'intérieur du vaisseau, le joueur peut:
-Changer d'étage affiché (avec une touche, pas la molette comme dis plus haut en fait)
-Zoomer/Dezoomer (ça par contre c'est avec la molette)
-Défilement via le bord de l'écran

Hum, c'est à peut près tout, enfin c'est déjà pas mal.

Actuellement je suis en train de faire la transition entre l'ancien tileset, et le nouveau plus beau (cette rime), parce que Uubu à décidé de CHANGER LA PLACE DE TOUTES LES TILES !  ::ninja:: 
Nan mais fallait le faire de toutes façon, mais bon sang que c'est horriblement chiant à coder derrière (faut que j'aille choper les coordonnées de chacune des tiles sur le tileset à chaque fois)

Bref, c'est juste pour ça que je suis un peu plus long à poster la vidéo dont j'avais parlé la semaine dernière (ha oui, et j'ai aussi accessoirement mon premier partiel le 12)





> Ça va être dur de trouver le bon équilibre, parce que s'il faut gérer chaque équipage de chaque vaisseau, alors que l'on contrôle un empire d'une cinquantaine de vaisseaux...


T'es pas obligé de gérer l’intérieur de tous les vaisseaux (loin de là), tu nome un commandant par vaisseau et basta, toi tu te garde juste le vaisseau amiral, et tu donnes les ordres globaux aux autres vaisseaux, l'IA des commandants s'occupe du reste.

----------


## Gobbopathe

En même temps l'aérodynamisme dans l'espace...

----------


## Blitz

Faut quand même que la poussée soit centrée, et c'est bien plus simple avec un vaisseau symétrique.  :tired:

----------


## Uubu

> Uubu à décidé de CHANGER LA PLACE DE TOUTES LES TILES !


La première version, je l'ai torché vite fait. Du coup je suis revenu dessus pour optimiser un peu le placement des tiles.  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Sans dec, je l'ai ré-ouvert hier soir pour refaire un test avec Tiled... Il est touffu.

----------


## Blitz

Tient au fait Septimium, les perfs ça va mieux ? 

Car quand j'avais testé la première version je me souviens que ça rammait pas mal pour afficher ton million d'étoile.

----------


## Uubu

Vend Exelontoline - très peu servi - CT ok - F1 de 80 m2 - idéal pour famille avec 2 enfants. 257418695745 en dehors des heures de bureau.

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

> Vend Exelontoline - très peu servi - CT ok - F1 de 80 m2 - idéal pour famille avec 2 enfants. 257418695745 en dehors des heures de bureau.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-LVZBpqmfwi...s1600/MISt.png


1'avais pas vu les icônes des "portes"; c'est du bon travail

il est magnifique ce vaisseau

----------


## Blitz

> Vend Exelontoline - très peu servi - CT ok - F1 de 80 m2 - idéal pour famille avec 2 enfants. 257418695745 en dehors des heures de bureau.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-LVZBpqmfwi...s1600/MISt.png


Haha, j'adore la tronche des NPC  :^_^: 

Il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans ce vaisseau: 

chambres, douches, toilettes, générateurs d’énergie, pote de contrôle, réacteurs. Les truc jaunes à l'arrière c'est les batteries ?

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

> Haha, j'adore la tronche des NPC 
> 
> Il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans ce vaisseau: 
> 
> chambres, douches, toilettes, générateurs d’énergie, pote de contrôle, réacteurs. Les truc jaunes à l'arrière c'est les batteries ?


C'est pas plutôt les deux "caisses" avec des éclairs sur les écrans les batteries ?  ::huh::

----------


## Blitz

> C'est pas plutôt les deux "caisses" avec des éclairs sur les écrans les batteries ?


Bah pour moi c'est les générateurs ça, non?

----------


## Septimium

> Bah pour moi c'est les générateurs ça, non?


Bingo  ::P: 




> Tient au fait Septimium, les perfs ça va mieux ? 
> 
> Car quand j'avais testé la première version je me souviens que ça rammait pas mal pour afficher ton million d'étoile.


Ouaip nickel, j'ai amélioré le code, et j'ai usé aussi de deux astuces toutes bêtes pour réduire la conso:
-Diminuer le zoom, on ne peut plus voir toute la galaxie, mais en contrepartie j'affiche une minimap en bas à droite pour voir ou on se situe dans la G.
-Ne pas afficher les étoiles les moins visibles, ce paramètre est réglable, c'est le joueur qui choisi, s'il veut afficher seulement les 20% plus visible il le peut, idem s'il en veut 80%
(Bien sûr les étoiles re-apparaissent progressivement en zoomant)

Ça passe crème sur un seul core de mon portable "équipé" d'un i5-3xxxk (j'ai le plus bas de gamme je crois), je suis grosso modo à 15% de temps processeur.




> La première version, je l'ai torché vite fait. Du coup je suis revenu dessus pour optimiser un peu le placement des tiles.


J'ai terminé la maj du tileset ayé  ::): 
Animations des persos en cours du coup !

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

> Bah pour moi c'est les générateurs ça, non?


Faut voir; Le courant est-il généré également par le moteur ou par des générateurs externes ??

EDIT :




> Bingo


désolé, j'avais pas vu ton message, on a du poster en même temps =/

----------


## Uubu

Merci pour vos retours encourageants.  ::): 

Par contre, j'ai oublié de mettre un sas de sortie. Dans l'espace, personne ne les entendra crier. Surtout s'il n'y a pas de porte.  ::unsure::

----------


## Blitz

> Merci pour vos retours encourageants. 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai oublié de mettre un sas de sortie. Dans l'espace, personne ne les entendra crier. Surtout s'il n'y a pas de porte.


C'est une faiblesse structurelle, et ça rend vulnérable à l'abordage. 
Lorsqu'un vaisseau est construit, on y met un équipage et il est condamné à y rester pour l'éternité !  :Cigare:

----------


## varsovie

Vous avez pas de teleporteurs a la Star Trek? Mes il est pourrave ce jeu!  ::ninja::

----------


## geoffroypi

salut,

Je suis également sur un projet de 4x , que j'ai très récemment présenté sur le forum d'aurora , erik luken m'a créer hier un sous-forum . 
Décidément nous autre bouffeurs de grenouilles allons bientôt conquérir le marché du 4x . (muhaha)
En tout cas bonne chance pour ton projet et courage aussi . Parce que y'en a marre des super 4x of the death avec des graphisme 5d a la durée de vie de pong, ou de la récente mode jteféduremakedemerde genre je la fais 'old school'.
Pond nous du hardcore intergalactique , quitte a faire fuir les casual gamers a 10 parsec de ton jeu , y'aura toujours une bande de troglodytes pour te suivre  :;): 

Sinon on devrait établir contact ca peut toujours aider entre développeur.

Bon comme je suis pragmatique , je lache un petit lien vers mon projet. http://aurora2.pentarch.org/index.ph...0c&board=196.0

----------


## beuargh

> salut,
> En tout cas bonne chance pour ton projet et courage aussi . Parce que y'en a marre des super 4x of the death avec des graphisme 5d a la durée de vie de pong, ou de la récente mode jteféduremakedemerde genre je la fais 'old school'.
> Pond nous du hardcore intergalactique , quitte a faire fuir les casual gamers a 10 parsec de ton jeu , y'aura toujours une bande de troglodytes pour te suivre


Là, je crois qu'on est d'accords  ::):  Ca manque de hardcore intergalactique, bordel !
EDIT : Tain, ton projet a l'air tout aussi bon ! Miam !

----------


## Gothyk2

> salut,
> 
> Je suis également sur un projet de 4x , que j'ai très récemment présenté sur le forum d'aurora , erik luken m'a créer hier un sous-forum . 
> Décidément nous autre bouffeurs de grenouilles allons bientôt conquérir le marché du 4x . (muhaha)
> En tout cas bonne chance pour ton projet et courage aussi . Parce que y'en a marre des super 4x of the death avec des graphisme 5d a la durée de vie de pong, ou de la récente mode jteféduremakedemerde genre je la fais 'old school'.
> Pond nous du hardcore intergalactique , quitte a faire fuir les casual gamers a 10 parsec de ton jeu , y'aura toujours une bande de troglodytes pour te suivre 
> 
> Sinon on devrait établir contact ca peut toujours aider entre développeur.
> 
> Bon comme je suis pragmatique , je lache un petit lien vers mon projet. http://aurora2.pentarch.org/index.ph...0c&board=196.0


Tu devrais t'ouvrir ton propre topic ici non? Cela peut être intéressant pour ceux qui voudraient te suivre.



Sinon Septi t'as intérêt à rien lâcher! Sinon fouettage sur la place publique  ::):

----------


## Orhin

Je plussoie, rien de mieux qu'un autre topic pour nous faire part de ton avancement.  :;):

----------


## Sanghren

Yup t'as déjà un futur-abonné à ton futur-topic pour ton projet :D

----------


## Rossignol

> Yup t'as déjà un futur-abonné à ton futur-topic pour ton projet :D


+1^^

----------


## geoffroypi

Ah je vois qua ca vous intéresse , je vais pas tarder a créer un topic sur cpc donc . a coté vous avez le sous-forum sur aurora , c'est pas en Francais, mais j'y ai un espace dédié, d'ailleurs je peux créer une section "french" si vraiment l'anglais vous rebute .

. . .

EDIT :

Voilà c'est fait , http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/85...ojet-de-Jeu-4X
Ya interêt a ce que je retrouve mon topic pourrit par vos posts  ::(:

----------


## Orhin

Pas de soucis avec l'anglais personnellement, c'est juste que tu pourras te faire pas mal de pub facilement en créant un topic ici.  :;):

----------


## Kheldarism Ier

Vous avez bien raison, 

Septimus, t'a intérêt a bien bosser !!

Te laisse pas avoir par la concurrence ...

----------


## geoffroypi

> Vous avez bien raison, 
> 
> Septimus, t'a intérêt a bien bosser !!
> 
> Te laisse pas avoir par la concurrence ...


C'est vrai quoi ! Avec tout ces jeunes qui se mettent à faire des 4x . . .  ::P:

----------


## varsovie

> C'est vrai quoi ! Avec tout ces jeunes qui se mettent à faire des 4x . . .


Moi je suis pas assez bon pour faire du 4x, je vais devoir me recycler dans le xxx.  ::(:

----------


## beuargh



----------


## Kheldarism Ier

> C'est vrai quoi ! Avec tout ces jeunes qui se mettent à faire des 4x . . .


Au moins c'est du made in France (cocorico)/Belgique/Suisse/coinsouilsparlentfrançais ...

----------


## Blitz

Y a pas une petite alpha 0.2 pour fêter cette nouvelle année?  ::siffle::

----------


## thiphoenix

Oui moi aussi, je voudrais voir ce que cela donne.

----------


## bilbo10

Ce projet m'a l'air vraiment intéressant  ::):

----------


## Tchey

Le site a été piraté semble-t-il depuis plusieurs semaines. J'allais virer le lien de mes favoris et voulais simplement vérifier à quoi il correspondait, et me voici. J'suis bien avancé.

----------


## beuargh

Comment ça, le site a l'air piraté ?

Edit : ha oui  ::):

----------


## beuargh

Il est mort Septimum ?

----------


## Septimium

Salut tout le monde !

Je viens donner des nouvelles !
Alors déjà, désolé de ma longue absence sans news, à vrai dire j'ai eu à affronter quelques merdes IRL (décès & co'), de plus avec tout ça je n'ai pas pu aller en cours, ni même aux partiels d'avril donc du coup comme je vais aux rattrapages en juin ben je bosse à fond (pas envie de redoubler namého), et j'étais également en stage jusque hier, et c'est enfin terminé !

Tout ça pour dire que même si mon projet me tiens à coeur, je n'avais pas vraiment le temps de m'en occuper pour le moment.

Mais tout ça c'est fini, je repart de plus belle dès aujourd'hui (enfin tout en révisant à coté pour mes rattrapages), je vais tout remettre à plat et au propre pour recommencer sur des bonnes bases, sur ce topic et sur le site.
Pour le jeu c'est déjà fait, j'ai repris à zéro en recodant tout au propre pour optimiser les performances, et je suis également passé du duo Code::Blocks/Allegro au duo Visual Studio/SFML, le tout améliorant les performances du jeu, et surtout améliorant la vitesse de programmation.


Voilà pour l'instant, faut que je me remette dedans et c'est reparti de plus belle, je donne des nouvelles sur l'avancé très très rapidement !  ::):

----------


## beuargh

Bon retour parmi nous  :;):

----------


## bilbo10

Content de te voir revenir, j'avais peur que ce super projet tombe à l'eau ^^

----------


## Rossignol

Tous nos espoirs sont entre tes mains !

Content de te revoir également  ::):

----------


## JeyL

Salut,
je suis le projet du coins de l’œil depuis un moment et je voulais savoir si tu pouvais nous renseigner sur le fonctionnement de l'algorithme qui permet de générer la galaxie... sa m’intéresse pour un futur projet ISN

----------


## Galaz Garaz

Hé bien plus de news? Je suis du genre à regarder sans intervenir.

 N'étant pas développeur pour un sous. Mais je suis un grand fan de 4X. Mon première Amour master of orion.

Mais la du coup je m'inscris spécialement pour posser la question. Se projet est il en attente pour le moment?
oui on peut m'être de coter mais on annule rien. 

Bon courage en touts cas.:-P

---------- Post added at 22h22 ---------- Previous post was at 22h20 ----------




> Hé bien plus de news? Je suis du genre à regarder sans intervenir N'étant pas développeur pour un sous. 
> 
> Mais je suis un grand fan de 4X. Mon première Amour master of orion.
> 
> Donc la du coup je m'inscris spécialement pour posser la question. Se projet est il en attente pour le moment?
> oui on peut m'être de coter mais on annule rien. 
> 
> Bon courage en touts cas.:-P

----------


## Tchey

C'est fini ?

----------


## Silaith

Enterré ?  ::cry::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il ne s'est plus connecté au forum depuis le 31/05/2014. Donc pas bon signe effectivement !

----------


## Septimium

Salut à tous !

Effectivement je n'ai pas donné de signes de vie pendant 2 ans (sigh, c'est passé tellement vite ...)
Je ne vais pas rentrer dans les détails, mais basiquement en deux ans j'ai terminé mes études, fait trois stages, eu un job étudiant et cherché mon premier "vrai" job. (+ j'ai déménagé en IDF mais osef)

Je me suis donc totalement désinteressé du développement du jeu, ce n'est pas ça qui allait me faire manger ...



Bon, maintenant j'ai un job (ingénieur info chez Thales) depuis bientôt 6 mois.
Je pense que mon niveau en développement s'est plutôt amélioré par rapport à il y a deux ou trois ans.


C'est sur ces bonnes bases que j'ai décidé de re-développer mon jeu  ::): 
En effet, j'ai désormais des horaires stables sans "imprévus" ou autre qui pourraient me décourager !


J'ai décidé (en concertation avec moi-même) de développer sous une autre forme le jeu, en sortant une nouvelle version chaque semaine à date butoire afin de me fixer plus facilement des objectifs concrets et réalisables (je vais faire du développement Agile en solo yeah  :B): )

Cela me permettra de potentiellement attirer quelques joueurs supplémentaires, car comme beaucoup de développeurs indépendants ce qui manque à un moment donné (surtout dans le cas de développements assez longs comme celui-ci) c'est d'avoir quelques personnes qui jouent au jeu, afin de se motiver à continuer le développement.


Bref, en gros je souhaite éviter de commetre à nouveau les erreurs du passé  ::): 



Bon, on dirait pas là mais je suis au boulot en fait  ::siffle:: , du coup je reviendrais ce soir pour mettre tout ça en forme, repartir sur des bases saines toussa toussa !

En tout cas merci à vous, sincèrement ça fait plaisir de voir que même deux ans après des personnes se souviennent de ça !  :Emo:

----------


## Blitz

Yeah bonne nouvelle !

Tu continues avec la base déjà développée ou tu repars de zéro?

----------


## bilbo10

Très bonne nouvelle, en effet  ::):

----------


## Phibrizo

::lol::

----------


## Septimium

Merci à vous  ::): 




> Yeah bonne nouvelle !
> 
> Tu continues avec la base déjà développée ou tu repars de zéro?


Un mix des deux j'imagine, j'ai encore tout le code d'il y a deux ans, mais je ne me rappelle plus des détails, et comme c'est du code écrit par moi et pour moi je n'ai bien sûr rien commenté du tout  ::siffle:: 

Du coup repartir de zéro en s'aidant du code existant reste la meilleure façon de faire quelque chose de nickel et assez rapide je pense !

----------


## Tchey

Vivement la première version testable (Linux ?).

----------


## Orhin

> En tout cas merci à vous, sincèrement ça fait plaisir de voir que même deux ans après des personnes se souviennent de ça !


On est sur CPC mec, tout le monde est bi-classé "expert"/"archiviste des internet".




> Du coup repartir de zéro en s'aidant du code existant reste la meilleure façon de faire quelque chose de nickel et assez rapide je pense !


Ceci.
Ré-utiliser du code non commenté c'est toujours très funky (surtout si ça n'a pas été dév très proprement  ::P: ).

----------


## Dirian

> En tout cas merci à vous, sincèrement ça fait plaisir de voir que même deux ans après des personnes se souviennent de ça !


J'ai toujours gardé ce thread dans mes discutions suivie car je savais qu'on jour tu continuerais ton projet  ::ninja:: 
Ca fait plaisir de te voir de retour au affaires.

----------


## Marnus

> J'ai toujours gardé ce thread dans mes discutions suivie car je savais qu'on jour tu continuerais ton projet 
> Ca fait plaisir de te voir de retour au affaires.


La même
Bon retour et bonne chance pour la suite du dev' !  :;):

----------


## Septimium

Merci à vous, c'est cool, vraiment  :Emo: 




> Ré-utiliser du code non commenté c'est toujours très funky (surtout si ça n'a pas été dév très proprement ).


J'ai au moins l'avantage d'avoir la même manière de penser que la personne qui a développé ça à la base, ça va peut être m'aider  ::ninja:: 




> Vivement la première version testable (Linux ?).


Je viens de passer ma soirée a set-up mon environnement de travail, c-a-d Ubuntu + SublimeText + SFML, donc oui ça sera compatible linux dès la première version ce coup-ci  ::P: 
Demain je m'attaque à la road map de la première version très light du jeu, que je commencerais à coder demain soir sans doutes.

Si je m'en tiens aux objectifs que j'ai en tête pour la première version, elle sera disponible aux alentours de la fin du week end.




L'idée c'est de simplement coder une première version du système de combats, sous la forme d'un mini-jeu.
En gros chaque vaisseau sera un triangle, et le joueur devra participer à une bataille auto-générée de deux flottes de plusieurs dizaines de milliers de vaisseaux chacunes, sauf que ce dernier ne controllera qu'un seul vaisseau  ::P: 

Son but sera simplement survivre à cette bataille le plus longtemps possible (ou même jusqu'à la fin qui sait ?)

Bon ce sera très moche graphiquement, je vais essayer de jouer avec les shaders mais bon pour une première version ça risque de promettre  :Gerbe:

----------


## Phibrizo

Vivement ce week-end pour pouvoir tester alors  :Emo: 

J'ai jamais réussi à me mettre à Aurora, même si je ne désespère pas d'y arriver un jour, alors j'attend ton jeu avec impatience. Ce sera un freeware ? Le code sera accessible ?

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Merci à vous, c'est cool, vraiment 
> J'ai au moins l'avantage d'avoir la même manière de penser que la personne qui a développé ça à la base, ça va peut être m'aider


Détrompe toi : en deux ans, tu es un autre homme  ::):

----------


## Septimium

Du coup non j'ai pas prévu de faire un freeware !  :Cigare: 

(OMG un développeur qui veut gagner de l'argent, sacrilège  ::mellow:: )


Nan l'idée c'est de faire un jeu gratuit, jusqu'à une version bien avancée (beta ?), puis de le rendre payant MAIS les joueurs qui y auront joué durant la periode de gratuité conserveraient le jeu gratuitement.


Du coup dès les premières versions je vais proposer aux joueurs de créer un compte dans le jeu (juste pseudo et mdp, histoire que ce soit pas trop rebutant) comme ça ça me permettra de garder une trace des joueurs et de ce qui les interesses ! (Je vais peut être mettre un petit formulaire de deux ou trois cases à cocher ingame pour savoir si telle ou telle chose est à améliorer ... etc)


Mon objectif à moyen-terme c'est de publier le jeu sur steam greenlight d'ici à quelques mois (juillet peut être ?) - en gros comprendre décembre  ::siffle::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Après tout le monde, je te dis 'bon retour'! 

Et oui, vu ton nouveau boulot, tu devrais en effet pouvoir mieux planifier tes sessions de codage le soir (je ne suis pas chez ton employeur mais j'en connais plusieurs qui y sont et faut pas partir après l'heure prévue là-bas. Donc obligé de rentrer pas trop tard!  ::P: ).

----------


## Gafda

::lol:: 

Bon retour !

----------


## Hapkaiz

Welcome back  ::):

----------


## burgzaza

Excellent ce projet ! Je suis un gran fan de FTL alors ça me fait rêver quoi :D
Tes visuels sont extras en l'état. Mais si jamais tu souhaites trouver quelqu'un qui s'y consacrerait complètement, je suis partant. J'ai un peu d’expérience ayant fait les graphismes de deux mini prototypes 2D 

Spoiler Alert! 


( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO_71URAH3k / https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKyipuWecOg )

 qui ne verront sans doute jamais le jour... le codeur n'a plus le temps :/
Bonne continuation dans tous les cas !

----------


## beuargh

Youpi !  :;):

----------


## gantolf



----------


## titub

Un curieux de plus par ici.

----------

